# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Abril 2008



## rbsmr (31 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

Saudações a todos os membros do forum!

Alguém quer comentar a carta de superfície para 6ª feira?
Parece uma depressão jeitosa centrada nos Açores e AA muito a norte (a estender por todo o Mediterrâneo, influenciando Portugal Continental).





abraços,
Ricardo Rodrigues


--------------------------
*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*
--------------------------


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 13:10)

rbsmr disse:


> Saudações a todos os membros do forum!
> 
> Alguém quer comentar a carta de superfície para 6ª feira?
> Parece uma depressão jeitosa centrada nos Açores e AA muito a norte (a estender por todo o Mediterrâneo, influenciando Portugal Continental).



A grande dúvida a meu ver vem precisamente a partir dessa sexta feira! O AA exerce aí a sua influência, mas como irá evoluir essa depressão nos Açores e se irá se posicionar (ou não) junto ao continente... Acho que as nossas atenções neste início de Abril se vão centrar precisamente no evoluir dessa situação!

Quanto aos Açores, "a festa" parece estar a chegar... e parece-me que é daqueles tipos de situações que os Açoreanos já estão habituados... mas sem dúvida a ter em atenção e com os devidos alertas se se vierem a justificar!


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2008 às 13:40)

Precisamente .... 
Para já segundo os modelos essa depressão vai-se formar na Quarta-Feira nos Açores, colocando-se depois entre os Açores e a Madeira, onde permancerá entre Quinta-Feira e Domingo, "engatando" depois a 5ª velocidade e em cerca de um dia, chega e atravessa Portugal, começando a atravessar Portugal no Domingo á tarde ... até Terça-feira de manhã, mas sem precipitação de relevo....

Acho que a precipitação do mês de Abril, vai ter muito a haver com o evoluir desta depressão (não tenha em que me fundamentar), mas sendo um mero palpite !!
É precisamente isso que parece indicar os modelos a longo prazo !!!


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2008 às 13:56)

rbsmr disse:


> Alguém quer comentar a carta de superfície para 6ª feira?
> Parece uma depressão jeitosa centrada nos Açores e AA muito a norte (a estender por todo o Mediterrâneo, influenciando Portugal Continental).



Se tudo correr bem pode ser o abono de família do Forum que anda a precisar de animação 

Mas permanecem as mesmas dúvidas que eu esboçei há uns dias atrás e que também já foram referidas agora por outros. A formação próxima dos Açores de uma depressão em altura que rápidamente se reflecte à superficie parece certa, mas o rumo da mesma ainda é uma incógnita.

Mas talvez mais importante do que a depressão é o que se esboça a seguir que poderia interagir com a depressão.
Nesta última run (das 6z) a depressão deslocar-se-ia para o continente onde depois ouro sobre azul seria absorvida sobre nós por um vale depressionário em altura que atravessa toda a Europa até à Pensinsula, situação que permitiria chuva não sendo extrema seria generosamente distribuída por todo o país, sobretudo na 3ª e 4ªf da próxima semana. A presença desse vale é comum aos dois modelos globais embora o GFS enfraqueça de forma muito suspeita o Anticiclone que o ECM mantem mais forte a Oeste das ilhas britâncias.
Mas ainda são muitas as horas que faltam, contudo importa realçar que seria um padrão para se manter durante bastante tempo, até ao final dos períodos de previsão dos modelos, ou seja, metade de Abril poderia ser de chuva q.b. e pressões relativamente baixas também q.b.


*GFS 7/8/9 Abril*






*ECMWF 7/8/9 Abril*







A depressão em si ainda vai oscilar muito nos modelos, como se pode ver no *Ensemble do GFS para dia 8 Abril*.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2008 às 17:50)

Bem poderemos ter uma pressão atmosférica rara de se ver nas nossas estações! 990hpa a 995hpa... sabendo o que ai vem para a semana até sabe bem este calorzinho até domingo  bow


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2008 às 17:55)

Minha previsão para o mês de Abril: 

Abril: Será um mês com temperaturas na média, quanto à precipitação será um mês chuvoso a muito chuvoso.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre 0ºC a 0.5ºC

Precipitação: 80 mm a 100 mm

É a mesma previsão já feita em Março e vale o que vale e publicada no meu blog, mas segundo a run das 12 parece que aproxima-se da previsão quanto à precipitação. .


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2008 às 18:50)

Hum ... previsão bastante interessante, esta run das 12z......

Esta run já é bastante interessante em termos de precipitação, e insiste em manter esta tendencia para toda a metade deste mês de Abril !!

Até ás 180h, penso um jetstream tão a sul (madeira e áfrica) e depois das 180h, um jetstream menos potente em direcção a Portugal !!

Alguém me pode explicar isto melhor !!


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2008 às 18:53)

Vamos a ver como esta depressão vai "encavar", porque vai ser a Madeira a lombar com os maiores ventos enquanto que em Portugal vai ser o Algarve, devido á conjugação Depressão/Anticlone !!!

Situação a acompanhar no sitio do costume ....


----------



## ajrebelo (31 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Precisamente ....
> entre Quinta-Feira e Domingo, "engatando" depois a 5ª velocidade e em cerca de um dia, chega e atravessa Portugal, começando a atravessar Portugal no Domingo á tarde



boas

bem todos dizem   Abril trovoadas mil (ões)   Aurélio mete a 5 não,  6 esta depressão é maquina  

neste inicio vamos todos assistir ao aumento da temperatura máxima, a minha pergunta é: 

este aumento de temperatura  poderá influenciar a potencia e deslocação  desta depressão ?

temos visto nestes últimos tempos  que ao serem lançados modelos com depressões parecidas a deslocação das mesmas é alterada nas constantes runs, mas mantendo deslocações muito próximas. por isso malta vamos ter calmex   muitos  sempre 





abraços


----------



## psm (31 Mar 2008 às 19:11)

boa tarde 

Espero que a depressão venha até ao continente, e não estacione no atlantico 

para bem da agricultura esperamos que esta previsão do gfs(12) se matenha.


----------



## psm (31 Mar 2008 às 20:23)

Já agora que vi o ecmwf, tambem se mantenham as previsões.Era fantastico.


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

Vince disse:


> Se tudo correr bem pode ser o abono de família do Forum que anda a precisar de animação .
> 
> Mas talvez mais importante do que a depressão é o que se esboça a seguir que poderia interagir com a depressão. A presença desse vale é comum aos dois modelos globais.




Na realidade a tua análise é muito bem vista porque esse vale depressionário em altitude poderá potenciar os efeitos da depressão.
A dança dos modelos já começou: Se há 2 dias havia  alguma discrepância, hoje,com as últimas saídas há pequenas diferenças na localização do centro da depressão e ulterior deslocamento. A situação de chuvas mais ou menos generalizadas para o início da próxima semana  parece com o tal cenário do vale depressionário a ajudar,parece pois consistente, mas ainda assim, a esta distância ,cautelas e caldos de galinha são aconselháveis.
Para já , vamos usufruir do regresso de máximas que já há uns meses estavam no Arquivo.E sol, muito sol...


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2008 às 21:11)

O ECMWF tem temporariamente aberto ao público os mapas de precipitação. É aproveitar enquanto dura.

*Animação Precipitação ECMWF (De 02/Abril 00:00z  a  10/Abril 12:00z)*
(Atenção: Precipitação acumulada a cada 12 horas e não 6 como no GFS)






http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## apassosviana (31 Mar 2008 às 21:55)

*Precipitação 1º semana Abril*

Bem , pelo menos até 5 Abril não há precipitação em Portugal, dia 6 lá começa;
Amanhã 1de Abril





2Abril






(...)


6 de Abril


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2008 às 23:48)

Vince disse:


> O ECMWF tem temporariamente aberto ao público os mapas de precipitação. É aproveitar enquanto dura.
> 
> *Animação Precipitação ECMWF (De 02/Abril 00:00z  a  10/Abril 12:00z)*
> (Atenção: Precipitação acumulada a cada 12 horas e não 6 como no GFS)
> ...



Repararam na quantidade de precipitação a partir do dia 6, apesar de ser 12 horas é muito boa se vier a concretizar e eu estou muito convicto nisso


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2008 às 00:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Repararam na quantidade de precipitação a partir do dia 6, apesar de ser 12 horas é muito boa se vier a concretizar e eu estou muito convicto nisso



Se olhares só para este mapa, sim..Sim vai ser um fartar de vilanagem
Até colo outro, onde se vê a democraticidade da monumental rega em Portugal Continental no dia 07:







Mas a esta distância sabemos da volatibilidade das previsões. 
O GFS, que já tinha abraçado a Causa ( chuvas generalizadas tão necessárias) faz nesta saída das 18 novo recuo e tudo já poderá ser  muito ligeiro e até passageiro.Basta ver esses mapas.

E quanta mais dança dos modelos não continuará a haver nesta situação peculiar?Até que ponto o Vale Depressionário em Altitude não alimentará/reforçará a Depressão que já é certo, rondará os Açores nos próximos dias ? Ou por centenas de Kms(mms no mapa) não chegam a interagir? E mais uma vez poderá  faltar um  danoninho! 
Há que ter confiança nos profissionais do ECMWF (europeu).
É o 3º dia que insistem na interacção...E já não é tão longe quanto isso...

Por ora ,bora lá para a esplanada,para a eira,prá rua,prá praia até , já que isto vai aquecer...
Até onde chegarão as máximas ,nomeadamente aqui, no Litoral Norte lá para quinta/sexta-feira?
Creio que serão de veraneio...


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2008 às 10:33)

Curioso ver como o freemeteo para lá da sua previsão parece dizer "upa, upa, vá lá vejam o que vem para a frente (verifiquem para várias localizações do país) 
*
COIMBRA*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2008 às 14:52)

Tá-se a compor um belo cenário a partir de dia 6/7 de Abril


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2008 às 15:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tá-se a compor um belo cenário a partir de dia 6/7 de Abril



PArece que sim... alguma precipitação parece estar garantida, mas talvez o mais interessante seja a possibilidade de trovoadas... todos os sites de previsão começam a apontar nesse sentido... confesso que é um dos fenómenos meteorológicos dos quais sinto mais saudade


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2008 às 16:52)

vitamos disse:


> ... alguma precipitação parece estar garantida...



Mais que garantida.Eu diria que, segundo O ECMWF vamos ser bafejados com uma rega geral e democrática (do Minho ao Algarve)...





(aqui o valor acumulativo é de 12 horas)


Já o modelo americano GFS é mais comedido embora também anuncie algumas precipitações sobretudo a norte e centro mas sem ser de caracter excepcional:





(aqui o valor acumulativo é de 6 horas)


A partir de 07.04  iremos ter chuva.Isso já parece óbvio.Em que quantidades e com que consistência aí é que quedam inúmeras dúvidas.Na saída das 06,por exemplo, o GFS prolonga este episódio de chuvas até ao final do seu 2º painel  e já agora aqui vai um mapa que para mim ainda é ciência/ficção dada
a distância que nos separa (14.04)mas que está lá:







É bonito de se ver e vale o que vale.Mais nada.Concerteza que logo à noite para a mesma hora a para o mesmo dia já estará outra coisa completamente diferente.

Para já e no imediato temos sol, muito sol, com as máximas em crescendo e até quinta/sexta irão continuar a subir.Um cheirinho a Verão antes da Chuva Prometida da semana que vem...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

Na _run_ das 12h o GFS prevê possibilidade de neve para o norte






Chuva... completamente garantida

A pressão será baixa... espero talvez bater o meu recorde de pressão minima na estação... 999 hPa no dia 3 de Janeiro


----------



## apassosviana (1 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Na _run_ das 12h o GFS prevê possibilidade de neve para o norte
> 
> Chuva... completamente garantida
> 
> A pressão será baixa... espero talvez bater o meu recorde de pressão minima na estação... 999 hPa no dia 3 de Janeiro




Quanto a pressão parece que tens razão, vai mesmo ser baixa, mas então nos Açores;;;


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2008 às 22:33)

Interessante também o comportamento do Jet Stream com dois vales simultâneos originando duas depressões frontais. Uma configuração pouco habitual. Fica a ideia do vale mais equatorial deve pertencer ao Jet Stream Subtropical...


----------



## apassosviana (1 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

As máximas para amanhã em Portugal


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 00:18)

A pressão irá chegar aos 1000hpa ponto de interrogação  será....


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 07:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pressão irá chegar aos 1000hpa ponto de interrogação  será....



Espero que chegue.   De onde tiraste essa imagem?


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 08:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Espero que chegue.   De onde tiraste essa imagem?



Podes vir buscar aqui

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/country/Portugal.html

Para Lisboa até ja preveem 996 hPa


----------



## rbsmr (2 Abr 2008 às 10:25)

Boas perspectivas para Domingo e dias seguintes:





As cartas de superfície são sempre mais bonitas nas previsões de 120 horas

Mas se esta se confirmar é melhor começar a preparar a máquina fotográfica (ou talvez não!)


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

Ok, ok ainda falta uma semana... mas se o GFS já apontava com a chuva e instabilidade, agora resole injectar mais frio... E como o GFS tem andado um bocadinho "mais atinado" esta possível situação a manter-se pode ser interessante, embora não muito habitual (mas não rara) para Abril:

E cá vão as imagens de todas as impaciências e crenças


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

O freemeteo para Aveiro coloca uma descida de 10ºC relativamente à max. de segunda para terça (24ºC - 14ºC), e a pressão a bater nos 993.2 mb.
Parece que temos mesmo festa, mas vamos manter a calma . Esse frio que supostamente vai entrar Vitamos, pode trazer mesmo surpresas. 
Que saudades que tenho de uma boa trovoada


----------



## Gongas (2 Abr 2008 às 13:18)

o que mais me impressiona são os 30ºC previstos amanha para Santarém.
o clima anda mesmo maluco...ainda uma semana andava de casacão e agora é andar de t-shirt.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

Gongas disse:


> o que mais me impressiona são os 30ºC previstos amanha para Santarém.
> o clima anda mesmo maluco...ainda uma semana andava de casacão e agora é andar de t-shirt.



Não sei se é o tempo ou quem o prevê!
Até hoje de manhã o site do weather channel previa 26º para 5ª feira e 25º para 6ª feira para Lisboa. Agora já prevê só 24º para os dois dias. Em contraste o IM previa 26º para 5º feira e 6ª feira. Agora reveu as previsões para 28º para 5ª, 6ª feira e Sábado!

Caramba!!!
Estou baralhado!!!!


Aliás a imagem de satélite das 12:00 utc dá ideia de que a nossa chuvinha se vai esfumar na direcção da Irlanda e GB:


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

rbsmr disse:


> Não sei se é o tempo ou quem o prevê!
> Até hoje de manhã o site do weather channel previa 26º para 5ª feira e 25º para 6ª feira para Lisboa. Agora já prevê só 24º para os dois dias. Em contraste o IM previa 26º para 5º feira e 6ª feira. Agora reveu as previsões para 28º para 5ª, 6ª feira e Sábado!
> 
> Caramba!!!
> Estou baralhado!



Eu nestas coisas confio mais no nosso IM, uma vez que existe um muito maior conhecimento das características reais dos locais para os quais é indicada a temperatura


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2008 às 15:20)

vitamos disse:


> Eu nestas coisas confio mais no nosso IM, uma vez que existe um muito maior conhecimento das características reais dos locais para os quais é indicada a temperatura



Yep essas previsões de temperaturas são baseadas nos outputs dos modelos numéricos de mesoscala que utilizam que no caso do IM é o Aladin. Este tipo de modelo, assim como o Hirlam usado pelos nossos vizinhos, têm em conta os factores locais/regionais nas suas previsões ao contrário dos modelos globais (ECM, GFS...)


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

Apoiado ... em termos de temperaturas o IM nunca nos deixa ficar ... e além disso eu olho sempre os mapas dos ventos e sei o que ventos de Leste nos implica !!

E sei que entre Hoje e Sábado/Domingo está a Primavera (quase) Verão instalado!!
Depois bem ... eu não espero grande coisa ... talvez uns aguaceiros locais com alguma trovoada nas regiões do Interior .... mas sinceramente não espero grande coisa deste mês (tomando em conta os modelos) !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Repare-se na fantástica quantidade de precipitação prevista para os próximos 15 dias:


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

Eu não diria fantástica, mas sim democrática


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2008 às 16:43)

Minho disse:


> Yep essas previsões de temperaturas são baseadas nos outputs dos modelos numéricos de mesoscala que utilizam que no caso do IM é o Aladin. Este tipo de modelo, assim como o Hirlam usado pelos nossos vizinhos, têm em conta os factores locais/regionais nas suas previsões ao contrário dos modelos globais (ECM, GFS...)



um pequeno aparte, como dizes as previsoes de temperatura do IM (geralmente boas, apesar de volta e meia darem buraco, mas isso é como tudo, até sao boas) são BASEADAS nos modelos, nomeadamente no de mesoscala ALADIN, que ate é bastante certinho e bem comportado regra geral.. mas la ta.. BASEADOS, obviamente o IM nao preve valores vindos de output do ALADIN.. as vezes e em certos locais seriam bons, noutros desastrosos, se assim fosse era uma desgraça as previsoes para Portalegre p.ex! portanto dependendo do meteorologista de serviço, e sim conhecendo as particularidades de cada local, usam os modelos, nomeadamente o ALADIN como acham que devem para por eles proprios com mao humana darem os valores previstos.. uns vao mais na conversa do modelo outros menos.. 

so digo isto para nao ser enganoso o que foi referido antes! nao sao propriamente os modelos que dao temperaturas tento em conta particularidades dos locais.. isso é mao dos meteorologistas. os modelos de mesoescala dao é maior detalhe e precisao, uma bela ajuda.. qd muito poder-se-ia fazer pos processamento com base em formulas empiricas aos dados directos dos modelos, e isso sim era uma boa alternativa. penso que actualmente nao usem isso ainda mt no IM, apesar de ser feito, pelo menos em testes.. mas duvido que os meteorologistas  de serviço vao ja mt por ai....

qto as previsoes de sites estrangeiros, tenho duvidas, mas naturalmente para tanto local remoto e de onde nao teem conhecimento "empirico", certamente serao maioritariamente outputs directos.. logo...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2008 às 16:50)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não diria fantástica, mas sim democrática



Era uma ironia *Vitamos* 

Olhando as imagens ve-se que a precipitação é completamente irrisória .. 
Eu é que tive uns problemas com a Internet e acabei por mandar assim mesmo ... e como apenas agora é que voltei, ficou assim ....


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Era uma ironia *Vitamos*
> 
> Olhando as imagens ve-se que a precipitação é completamente irrisória ..
> Eu é que tive uns problemas com a Internet e acabei por mandar assim mesmo ... e como apenas agora é que voltei, ficou assim ....



Olhe que não, olhe que não 

Se caísse o que está aí já não seria mau de todo... é claro que podia ser bem melhor... é claro que estas previsões podem falhar, and so on...

O que se proporciona certamente é uma distribuição não homogénea, não a nível territorial mas em termos de precipitação! Ou seja: 50mm num dado local pode significar 49mm no dia 8, 0,9 no dia 7 e 0,1 no dia 9 (exemplo hipotético). Ainda é cedo... e vamos aguardar e estar atentos como sempre 

Mas pelo menos umas trovoadas jeitosas acho que são possíveis de aparecer


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

rozzo disse:


> um pequeno aparte



Eu sinceramente não sabia se era de uma forma automática ou não, obrigado pela informação. Por acaso pensei que pudesse ser automática porque muitas vezes há alguma contradição entre a previsão descritiva e esta, e atribuia isso a algum tipo de automatismo.

Em Espanha como indicam temperaturas para centenas de localidades, o AEMET obviamente tem que recorrer aos automatismos, mas mete lá sempre um aviso a informar disso.

*Exemplo Badajoz:*
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=06001



> Predicciones esquemáticas, para 7 días, en 8107 municipios de España. Estas predicciones para localidades específicas deben interpretarse como la tendencia más probable de la evolución meteorológica en los próximos 7 días. Se generan de forma automática mediante el tratamiento estadístico de los resultados de modelos numéricos de predicción meteorológica. Esta generación automática puede dar lugar ocasionalmente (en situaciones meteorológicas especiales o en algunas zonas geográficas determinadas) a que no coincidan totalmente con las demás predicciones realizadas por la Agencia, y muy especialmente las referidas a fenómenos adversos, que son elaboradas por predictores que interpretan y adecuan los resultados de los modelos, y que también puede encontrar en esta web.


----------



## psm (2 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Boa tarde

Vamos ter que esperar para se confirma as previsões, que nesta ultima actualização do gfs(12).Senão ainda apanhamos uma desilusão(espero que não).Esperar se coincide com a do ecmwf.


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Repare-se na fantástica quantidade de precipitação prevista para os próximos 15 dias:



12horas mais tarde e a precipitação prevista por esta mesma entidade triplica!


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Vince disse:


> Eu sinceramente não sabia se era de uma forma automática ou não, obrigado pela informação. Por acaso pensei que pudesse ser automática porque muitas vezes há alguma contradição entre a previsão descritiva e esta, e atribuia isso a algum tipo de automatismo.
> 
> Em Espanha como indicam temperaturas para centenas de localidades, o AEMET obviamente tem que recorrer aos automatismos, mas mete lá sempre um aviso a informar disso.
> 
> ...



sim sim, isso dos espanhois ja tinah reparado, e pronto, compreendo que assim tenha que ser, mas que realmente sao previsoes fraquinhas da temperatura, isso sao, especialmente a mais de 2/3 dias... mas pronto sao mtas estaçoes naquele serviço, teria de ser algo automatico claro..

aqui nada como a mao de um BOM meteorologista, desde que saiba usar BEM as ferramentas que lhe dao..

embora haja mto estudo e mta coisa (como ja disse tb sei que fazem isso no IM, nao sei é com que grau de operacionalidade) de usar filtros de pos processamento aos dados do modelo, que ja entram com as series passadas de cada local, e assim com "formulas empiricas" para determinar temperaturas automaticamente, tipo filtros de Kalman (nao sei se o nome esta correcto)..


----------



## psm (2 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Pelas previsões do ecmwf, marrocos vai ter um diluvio na terça feira.
AH e o sul de portugal.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

A depressão "Adrea" parece estar mesmo a caminho...
Pressão nos 985hPA






Para Bragança previsão 35mm para os dias 7/8 e 9 de Abril..

Trovoadas também são uma possibilidade apesar de o cape não ser muito baixo...vamos seguir a situação.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

A pressão atmosferica prevista po Porto na proxima Terça chega aos 981.3mb

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18

Isso quer dizer mais ou menos o que? temporal!!


----------



## StormFairy (2 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

Boas...
Freemeteo  também prevê para Setúbal e á semelhança de todo o país, uma pressão baixinha  986.2 mb. Mas retirou a precipitação de 2ª Feira, passando agora a prometer para 3ª feira.... a ver vamos se não será uma desilusão...


----------



## LUPER (2 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

JPS Gaia disse:


> A pressão atmosferica prevista po Porto na proxima Terça chega aos 981.3mb
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18
> 
> Isso quer dizer mais ou menos o que? temporal!!



Muitas poucas vezes se viram pressões de 980 em Portugal Continental, pessoalmente nos ultimos anos nunca a vi descer aqui abaixo dos 995hpa, e isso já significa temporal mesmo. Vamos é preparar a chegada da "Andrea" e aproveitar este aperitivo de Verão.

PS: Cuidado com as constipações que surgirão após estes diferenciais de temperatura.


----------



## dgstorm (2 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

LUPER disse:


> PS: Cuidado com as constipações que surgirão após estes diferenciais de temperatura.



De facto é uma descida brutal !


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

Brigantia disse:


> A depressão "Andrea" parece estar mesmo a caminho...
> Pressão nos 985hPA
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando para os dois modelos, a situação não é muito clara.
Começam a divergir a partir do dia 6... 
mas a se manter um índice negativo da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (OAN), teremos motivos de interesse durante quase todo o mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

LUPER disse:


> Muitas poucas vezes se viram pressões de 980 em Portugal Continental, pessoalmente nos ultimos anos nunca a vi descer aqui abaixo dos 995hpa, e isso já significa temporal mesmo. Vamos é preparar a chegada da "Andrea" e aproveitar este aperitivo de Verão.
> 
> PS: Cuidado com as constipações que surgirão após estes diferenciais de temperatura.



Parece que a sô dona Andrea tirou mesmo o bilhete para sair em Portugal  vai ser bonito vai um choque térmico daqueles.


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece a sô dona Andrea tirou mesmo o bilhete para sair em Portugal  vai ser bonito vai um choque térmico daqueles.



E com possibilidade de visita a todo o país, desde Açores, Madeira e Portugal Continental... nada como visitar todos
Parece ser a tempestade ideal para estrear a lista deste ano...


----------



## dgstorm (2 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

Rog disse:


> E com possibilidade de visita a todo o país, desde Açores, Madeira e Portugal Continental... nada como visitar todos
> Parece ser a tempestade ideal para estrear a lista deste ano...



Mai nada !


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

Esta saída está retirar bastante precipitação e colocar um pouco mais de frio.
A pressão também pode não ser tão baixa...


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

rozzo disse:


> um pequeno aparte, como dizes as previsoes de temperatura do IM (geralmente boas, apesar de volta e meia darem buraco, mas isso é como tudo, até sao boas) são BASEADAS nos modelos, nomeadamente no de mesoscala ALADIN, que ate é bastante certinho e bem comportado regra geral.. mas la ta.. BASEADOS, obviamente o IM nao preve valores vindos de output do ALADIN.. as vezes e em certos locais seriam bons, noutros desastrosos, se assim fosse era uma desgraça as previsoes para Portalegre p.ex! portanto dependendo do meteorologista de serviço, e sim conhecendo as particularidades de cada local, usam os modelos, nomeadamente o ALADIN como acham que devem para por eles proprios com mao humana darem os valores previstos.. uns vao mais na conversa do modelo outros menos..



Obrigado pela informação. Também já tinhas feito referência há uns tempos atrás que nas previsões do estado do tempo seguem a mesma filosofia ao introduzir um pouco de componente humana nas previsões. Se não me engano na altura referiste-te à queda de neve em Lisboa de Jan/06 que apesar do Aladin prever a queda de neve a prudência e o insólito da situação fez com que os meteorologistas na altura preferissem não fazer referência a essa fenómeno nos locais onde se veio a registar.


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Esta saída está retirar bastante precipitação e colocar um pouco mais de frio.
> A pressão também pode não ser tão baixa...



Parece que sim, mas está a manter a tendência de seguir para o continente, algo que para o ECM seria mais um recuo para Oeste, logo que estivesse perto da Madeira.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 23:41)

Bemmm....  muitos membros a levantar voo na percepitação


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 00:53)

Custa a acreditar em pressões tão baixas em Abril nestes lados, mas para não se perder a esperança encontrei uns mapas que mostram que é raro mas não impossível.
Em 2000 o mês de Abril começou de uma forma parecida a esta que está a ser modelada, e a pressão no Porto baixou até aos 986hPa.

*1 e 2 de Abril 2000*


----------



## LUPER (3 Abr 2008 às 00:58)

Vince disse:


> Custa a acreditar em pressões tão baixas em Abril nestes lados, mas para não se perder a esperança encontrei uns mapas que mostram que é raro mas não impossível.
> Em 2000 o mês de Abril começou de uma forma parecida a esta que está a ser modelada, e a pressão no Porto baixou até aos 986hPa.
> 
> *1 e 2 de Abril 2000*



Lembro-me bem desse Inverno de 2000, começou a chover aqui em Setembro e foi até Maio sempre a cair. Todos os dias chovia, que coisa impressionante. Realmente esses mapa são muito parecidos com os que os modelos andam a trabalhar. É de facto uma situação rara, mas não inedita. Eu diria que para ser inédita tinha de acontecer não em Abril, mas sim em Maio.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 01:26)

AnDré disse:


> Parece vir aí uma "*Andrea*" pronta para fazer das suas!





Brigantia disse:


> A depressão "Andrea" parece estar mesmo a caminho...
> Pressão nos 985hPA





iceworld disse:


> Venha lá a menina dos meus olhos



Se por um lado podemos ter a felicidade de estrear o sistema de nomes com uma bela depressão, por outro lado esperam-nos algumas dores de cabeça 

Isto como está a ser previsto pelos modelos está bastante confuso, e nos próximos dias será necessária a observação e discussão de todos,  porque me dá a ideia por exemplo no GFS que teremos 2 depressões distintas, uma a formar-se agora nos Açores e outra que nasceria só no dia 6 e essa é que chegaria ao continente. É este tipo de puzzles que teremos pela frente.

Falando da dos Açores e que pode ser uma candidata à «Andrea», está desde desta tarde nos niveis médios e altos da atmosfera em pleno trabalho de parto e aguardemos por amanhã para ver se corre tudo bem que o padrinho está impaciente 


*GFS 300hPa  12z/00z/06z*


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Abr 2008 às 06:20)

Bons dias.
Bom! Isto está a tornar-se deveras interessante.Então não é que o GFS nesta ultima saída das 00  coloca a nossa estreante ainda "mais cavada"?:






975 na Galiza!!!
É obra.
Que excelente inauguração da lista de nomes para as calendas em prespectiva.
Claro que ainda falta tempo e outros modelos não colocam pressões tão baixas. Mas a tendência para uma situação depressionária complexa e vasta é comum a todos:
















ECMWF, UKMO E JMA nestas saídas das 18 de ontem estão bem afinadinhos e independentemente de até onde possa baixar a pressão atmosférica uma coisa parece garantida:
Precipitações generalizadas,descida acusada das temperaturas e com estes 975 hPa eventualmente por perto, também o vento poderá ser notícia...
Se hoje não existisse a fiabilidade nos modelos já para alguns dias,quem nos iria convencer  que para a semana e logo a partir de segunda-feira regressará o Inverno depois do Verão que estará por cá instalado até Sábado???
Quem acreditaria em tal reviravolta em tão curto espaço de tempo? 
Ou então a Mãe Natureza  soube da Lista de Nomes pelo nosso Fórum elaborada e quer fazer a inauguração com a devida pompa e circunstância como uma inauguração deste género merece...E já!!!
Pois Mãe Natureza: - Não vás mais longe....


----------



## psm (3 Abr 2008 às 06:59)

eu não citei o post do nimboestrato mas subscrevo tudo


----------



## rbsmr (3 Abr 2008 às 08:42)

Bons dias!

Hoje ouvi na RFM que Lisboa iria chegar aos 30º! Parece que estavam a delirar tendo em conta o site do IM: 26º para hoje! 
O pessoal já deve andar desesperado! E ainda por cima quando vê uma pontinha de sol vai logo a correr para a praia!!!
Amanhã, quem vive na região de Lisboa, vai ter de certeza problemas em voltar para casa porque a malta vai a correr para o Algarve!!!!! Estive a ler a previsão descritiva do IM e parece que Domingo já começamos a ir a banhos para o final do dia! 

(Desculpem este desabafo "off topic" mas eu tenho saudades do Inverno!)

Isto é que é uma imagem linda de se ver:


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 09:03)

rbsmr disse:


> Hoje ouvi na RFM que Lisboa iria chegar aos 30º! Parece que estavam a delirar tendo em conta o site do IM: 26º para hoje!



Ontem houve várias estações amadoras nos arredores nos 27ºC e até uma que passou os 29ºC, a MeteoAV.com em Alhos Vedros, pelo que hoje rondar os 28-30ºC na capital não será nada de muito improvável visto que o vento se mantem de Leste.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 10:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias.
> Bom! Isto está a tornar-se deveras interessante.Então não é que o GFS nesta ultima saída das 00  coloca a nossa estreante ainda "mais cavada"?:
> 
> 
> ...



É de facto uma bonita previsão, a 6 dias exactos (144h) , não é nada mau, merece ser guardada aqui no tópico.

Para controlo de danos das expectativas emocionais, pessoalmente vou afixar a minha meta nos 990 


Deixo para memória futura o Ensemble do mesmo run (00z) para essa data/hora para depois compararmos com o que sucedeu:





http://91.121.93.17/pics/senspanel1441.gif


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

Está de facto interessante esta depressão ... mas os emsembles até mesmo a 90h diferem imenso ... em especial no que respeita á precipitação !!
Interessante em termos de precipitação poderá ser tb uma segunda depressão muito menos cavada, mas  com uma precipitação associada muito interessante que esta depressão poderá arrastar até nós (ou não!!) ...

Mas a ver o evoluir das próximas runs !!


----------



## diogo (3 Abr 2008 às 12:01)

O freemeteo coloca possibilidade de neve para cotas acima dos 500m para dia 9!
Bragança (570m) já tem e Ribeira de Arronches (687m) no alentejo também!


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2008 às 12:40)

Sinceramente acho que o meu olho meteorológico ainda precisa de ser muito afinado! 

Ver a Andrea no meio do caos que aparece nos modelos a partir de Domingo é complicado... Confesso que me perco em isobaras 985 e 990, se de facto a situação está confusa (o que parece pela análise que o Vince fez) então o eventual baptismo e inauguração da nossa lista vai-se mesmo tornar complicado! Juro que mesmo com as explicações ainda não consigo vislumbrar grande coisa! A depressão mãe atinge-nos, está a sair algo dali, ou é mesmo a que se dirige da europa que ganha nos "metros finais" e exerce influência, existe uma junção de depressões antes da chegada a Portugal continental???? 


Isto vai ser acompanhar até à última


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2008 às 12:40)

*Chuva, Vento e Frio na próxima semana:*
O estado do tempo vai mudar significativamente no início da próxima semana, com chuva, vento e descida acentuada das temperaturas, anunciou esta quinta-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia, segundo noticia a agência Lusa. 

Desde o início desta semana que as temperaturas do ar se têm mantido acima da média, nomeadamente em Lisboa, onde a temperatura tem ultrapassado os 25 graus, quando a média para o mês de Abril é de 19,1 graus. 

Para sexta-feira é aguardada uma nova subida das temperaturas, devendo Lisboa chegar aos 28 graus. 

Mas as condições meteorológicas vão mudar significativamente a partir de segunda-feira, disse à Lusa o meteorologista José Eduardo Duarte, adiantando que já no domingo o céu ficará mais nublado, havendo a possibilidade de chuva fraca em alguns locais. 

Para segunda e terça-feira espera-se precipitação elevada de Norte a Sul de Portugal continental, de uma forma generalizada. 

Haverá, segundo a mesma fonte, uma descida acentuada da temperatura, sendo que em alguns locais como Bragança se espera que desça 10 graus por dia, no início da semana. 

Atendendo à descida nos termómetros, prevê-se queda de neve, mesmo abaixo das quotas normais. 

O vento vai soprar mais forte, sobretudo no litoral e terras altas, também de forma generalizada. 

De acordo com os modelos das condições meteorológicos que ajudam à previsão até ao dia 12, a chuva deverá manter-se, embora com abertas. 

A mesma fonte esclareceu que se tratam de previsões consideradas distantes no tempo e, portanto, com possibilidade de erro. 

A alteração do estado do tempo deve-se a uma depressão que está situada na zona dos Açores e que se vai estender a sua acção até a Portugal continental

Fonte: PortugalDiário


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

Nesta ultima run para alem da chuva forte o factor que mais posso destacar é o vento até 65km/h com rajadas na casa dos 100km/h no Litoral e terras altas e uma pressão mínima digna de registo!!Não é todos os anos


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2008 às 12:49)

Aurélio disse:


> *Chuva, Vento e Frio na próxima semana:*
> O estado do tempo vai mudar significativamente no início da próxima semana, com chuva, vento e descida acentuada das temperaturas, anunciou esta quinta-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia, segundo noticia a agência Lusa.
> 
> Desde o início desta semana que as temperaturas do ar se têm mantido acima da média, nomeadamente em Lisboa, onde a temperatura tem ultrapassado os 25 graus, quando a média para o mês de Abril é de 19,1 graus.
> ...




Ora bem... digam lá se não estamos perante um aviso lançado bem a tempo! Digam lá se não acham que muita coisa anda a mudar em termos de divulgação meteorológica em Portugal? :assobio:

Quanto à análise parece a mais adequada se bem que falar já em cotas de neve abaixo do normal é talvez um pouco prematuro... mas é bem vindo claro


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2008 às 12:52)

vitamos disse:


> Sinceramente acho que o meu olho meteorológico ainda precisa de ser muito afinado!
> 
> Ver a Andrea no meio do caos que aparece nos modelos a partir de Domingo é complicado... Confesso que me perco em isobaras 985 e 990, se de facto a situação está confusa (o que parece pela análise que o Vince fez) então o eventual baptismo e inauguração da nossa lista vai-se mesmo tornar complicado! Juro que mesmo com as explicações ainda não consigo vislumbrar grande coisa! A depressão mãe atinge-nos, está a sair algo dali, ou é mesmo a que se dirige da europa que ganha nos "metros finais" e exerce influência, existe uma junção de depressões antes da chegada a Portugal continental????
> 
> ...



Realmente é uma situação bastante confusa ... senão vejamos :
03 - Forma-se a depressão entre a Madeira e os Açores;
04 a 06 - o centro da depressão dá a volta aos Açores. No mar do norte existe uma outra depressão, bastante cavada. Na peninsula ibérica no Domingo surge uma depressão em altitude;
07 - a depressão dos Açores aproxima-se de Portugal e faz a fusão com a depressão em altitude (situada na PI), ao mesmo que a depressão do mar do Norte extende a sua influencia até ao leste de Espanha;
08 - dia de todas as fusões, mas em particular da depressão dos Açores com a depressão do Mar do Norte.

Pergunta: Não será o factor junção destas duas depressões, a causa dos modelos fazerem descer tanto a pressão atmosférica na  Terça-Feira, e a mesma causa de entrada de ar frio, pois por si só essa depressão (Açores) não injectaria Ar Frio ???
Creio que é essa possibilidade de junção que está a deixar os modelos confusos nas suas previsões .....


----------



## Bgc (3 Abr 2008 às 13:53)

*diogo*, Bragança fica a 720m de altitude.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 14:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Realmente é uma situação bastante confusa ... senão vejamos :
> 03 - Forma-se a depressão entre a Madeira e os Açores;
> 04 a 06 - o centro da depressão dá a volta aos Açores. No mar do norte existe uma outra depressão, bastante cavada. Na peninsula ibérica no Domingo surge uma depressão em altitude;
> 07 - a depressão dos Açores aproxima-se de Portugal e faz a fusão com a depressão em altitude (situada na PI), ao mesmo que a depressão do mar do Norte extende a sua influencia até ao leste de Espanha;
> 08 - dia de todas as fusões, mas em particular da depressão dos Açores com a depressão do Mar do Norte.




Até ontem era mais confuso , a depressão dos Açores enchia e formava-se uma segunda entre a Madeira e os Açores e essa é que interagia com o vale depressionário frio de norte. O último run das 6z é o primeiro run em que mostra apenas e só uma depressão a vir até ao continente. 

Se mantiver este cenário nos próximos run's amanhã abrimos o tópico de seguimento especial e baptizamo-la, e depois seja o que ela quiser


----------



## BARROS (3 Abr 2008 às 14:28)

Que engraçado! Vocês batizam as depressões...
Se vocês tomam depressões por áreas de baixa pressão, então aqui no Brasil iriam faltar nomes, pois são inúmeras num ano.

Agora se forem áreas sujeitas à formação de ciclones e furacões, o Brasil só teve um caso em 2004. Foi o primeiro evento desses presenciado no Atlântico Sul. Se chamou de Catarina, tinha ventos de 150 a 180km/h, e provocou 2 mortes.

Hoje o céu amanheceu nublado aqui, por conta da passagem de uma frente fria. Agora pouco começou a garoar forte e acho que deve ser assim o dia inteiro.
 Faz *21,4°* com umidade de *79%* e *pressão de 923.6 hPa*, menor do que no Andrea né????


----------



## StormFairy (3 Abr 2008 às 14:33)

Onde é que estão as trovoadas previstas para 3ª Feira na Região de Setubal ??? 
Estavam lá anteontem e ontem ....


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2008 às 14:39)

BARROS disse:


> Que engraçado! Vocês batizam as depressões...
> Se vocês tomam depressões por áreas de baixa pressão, então aqui no Brasil iriam faltar nomes, pois são inúmeras num ano.
> 
> Agora se forem áreas sujeitas à formação de ciclones e furacões, o Brasil só teve um caso em 2004. Foi o primeiro evento desses presenciado no Atlântico Sul. Se chamou de Catarina, tinha ventos de 150 a 180km/h, e provocou 2 mortes.
> ...



Aqui para Portugal, estamos a falar de valores de pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 14:58)

BARROS disse:


> Que engraçado! Vocês batizam as depressões...
> Se vocês tomam depressões por áreas de baixa pressão, então aqui no Brasil iriam faltar nomes, pois são inúmeras num ano.
> 
> Agora se forem áreas sujeitas à formação de ciclones e furacões, o Brasil só teve um caso em 2004. Foi o primeiro evento desses presenciado no Atlântico Sul. Se chamou de Catarina, tinha ventos de 150 a 180km/h, e provocou 2 mortes.
> ...



Olá Barros.

Curiosamente, a história do furacão brasileiro Catarina tem muita a ver com a ideia de darmos aqui nomes às depressões. Para além dos ciclones tropicais que tem direito a nome em quase o mundo, na Europa há uma instituição que também dá nomes aos ciclones extra-tropicais. Podes ver por exemplo esta carta de hoje: http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/de/wetter/maps/anabwkna.gif

Ora quem dá estes nomes aos ciclones na Europa deixa de fora as nossas depressões que se formam a Oeste de Portugal. Como estas depressões nos afectam com alguma regularidade, surgiu aí a ideia de aqui no forum também lhes darmos nomes.

A origem do nome do furacão "Catarina" teve a ver com essa lacuna. Os ciclones tropicais tem nome em todo mundo mas não no Atlântico Sul onde são muito raros. E então em 2004 (foi há poucos dias o aniversário) uma depressão por acaso idêntica a estas nossas  (uma cutoff low) fez a transição para sistema tropical e intensificou-se de tal forma que formou um olho e atingiu a categoria 2 na escala Saffir-Simpson enquanto se dirigia para o Brasil. Como evento meteorológico e cientifico foi algo de importante e invulgar mas não tinha sequer direito a um nome. Daí que os brasileiros rapidamente o tenham baptizado de Catarina porque afectou o estado de Santa Catarina. E assim ficou conhecido pelo mundo inteiro, mesmo na literatura cientifica.

Quanto à tua pressão de 923.6 hPa, segura bem o computador para não voar  Como o Dan disse, estamos a falar das pressões ao nivel do mar, aliás, as únicas que interessa registar para efeitos de medida e comparação. Por exemplo o Catarina teve a pressão mais baixa estimada em 972 hPa


----------



## hurricane (3 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

Parece que pra semana vamos ter festa. segundo o meteociel e o freemeteo a chuva ate vai cair com bastante intensidade. e dia 8 preveem trovovada para aqui!!!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Abr 2008 às 17:52)

Mais uma run ... mais um rodada, siga a próxima rodada .... !!! 
A ver vamos o que isto vai ... desta vez partiram a depressão ao meio e consequencia a depressão não atingirá niveis de pressão tão baixos...
A precipitação não parece ser assim tão generalizada .... mas do estilo, ou não chove ou chove imenso ....!!!

Será uma situação que se terá que acompanhar por Radar ... mas parece mais interessante para os espanhóis na Terça Feira !!


----------



## LUPER (3 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Mais uma run ... mais um rodada, siga a próxima rodada .... !!!
> A ver vamos o que isto vai ... desta vez partiram a depressão ao meio e consequencia a depressão não atingirá niveis de pressão tão baixos...
> A precipitação não parece ser assim tão generalizada .... mas do estilo, ou não chove ou chove imenso ....!!!
> 
> Será uma situação que se terá que acompanhar por Radar ... mas parece mais interessante para os espanhóis na Terça Feira !!



Ainda vai dar muita volta, mas suspeito que teremos os 980hpa e chuvas generalizadas com cotas de neve anormais para a epoca. Sabado será o dia D para a definição da rota da "Andreia"


----------



## psm (3 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

Que bela semana vamos ter!


----------



## diogo (3 Abr 2008 às 19:52)

Bgc disse:


> *diogo*, Bragança fica a 720m de altitude.



Realmente fica, mas no freemeteo a altitude média é 570m (também não acredito!)


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2008 às 20:08)

As previsões para a Madeira indicam chuva e vento forte por vezes com rajadas.
Os vários membros do ensamble do GFS, pelo menos até dia 8, concordam com precipitação, embora os valores ainda não sejam assim muito claros. 





Para o próximo sábado:


----------



## Skizzo (3 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique


----------



## storm (3 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

Skizzo disse:


> espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique



Cá eu espero que ela venha, desde que não venha estragar nada, mas que vai dar jeito lá isso vai


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

Skizzo disse:


> espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique


----------



## psm (3 Abr 2008 às 21:44)

Skizzo disse:


> espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique





Não esquecer o quanto faz falta água no norte de portugal.
Vou pôr o adagio sagrado para a agricultura referente para o mês de abril.

            "aguas que no verão hão-de regar,em abril hão-de ficar"


È dos meses onde a chuva é mais precisa.

É uma maravilha ver a previsão para a proxima terça-feira(espero sem danos)no ecmwf.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Abr 2008 às 22:13)

Skizzo disse:


> espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique



 A chuva é mais que precisa meu caro amigo ! E além disso este calor esta um bocado deslocado, que venha, mas sim no Verão !


----------



## Brigantia (3 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

Pessoal, será que vamos ter de baptizar duas depressões?

Reparem bem nas duas depressões, a primeira a atingir Portugal é a que se forma a Oeste do território sendo que depois será a que se forma a Norte (também muito cavada e mais fria que a primeira) a seguir na nossa direcção.


















Aqui fica a carta do dia...





Mesmo assim custa a acreditar nas cotas de neve apresentadas pelo INM...
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006


----------



## tsunami (3 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

Venha a chuva, meus amigos, para esta altura já tivemos alguns incêndios violentos. É preciso acalmar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Skizzo disse:


> espero k essa depressão vá dar uma voltinha para outro lado, quero que o bom tempo fique



Precisamos é de água, faz este calor agora depois no verão chove ou está nortada, como o ano passado


----------



## martinus (4 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

citando Brigantia:
"Pessoal, será que vamos ter de baptizar duas depressões?"

Duas depressões aproximam-se de Portugal ao mesmo tempo. Será muito fácil baptizá-las: a maior depressão chamar-se-á "desemprego" e a outra, mais pequena mas "em fase de enchimento", chamar-se-á "inflação".


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 00:15)

martinus disse:


> citando Brigantia:
> "Pessoal, será que vamos ter de baptizar duas depressões?"
> 
> Duas depressões aproximam-se de Portugal ao mesmo tempo. Será muito fácil baptizá-las: a maior depressão chamar-se-á "desemprego" e a outra, mais pequena mas "em fase de enchimento", chamar-se-á "inflação".






Agora é que são elas....


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 09:04)

Bem mas que saída. 




No comment


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 09:54)

Ahhh estão a ver o mesmo que eu . Hummmm era bom era.
Chuvinha e trovoada já não peço mais.


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 09:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Ahhh estão a ver o mesmo que eu . Hummmm era bom era.
> Chuvinha e trovoada já não peço mais.





AH MAS TU QUERES VER??? 

O freemeteo às vezes tem uns devaneios, mas para a zona de  Aveiro ainda não tinha visto nesta temporada 2007/2008


----------



## ppereira (4 Abr 2008 às 11:20)

5 cm para a terra do meu pai....
nada mau, pena ser a meio da semana.

mas mais importante são os 54 mm


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 12:41)

vitamos disse:


> AH MAS TU QUERES VER???
> 
> O freemeteo às vezes tem uns devaneios, mas para a zona de  Aveiro ainda não tinha visto nesta temporada 2007/2008



A mesma situação para o Porto, Braga.


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 13:28)

jpmartins disse:


> Ahhh estão a ver o mesmo que eu . Hummmm era bom era.
> Chuvinha e trovoada já não peço mais.



Possibilidade de chuva ou saraiva e o que significa essas bolas de parecem neve mas nao sao..


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 14:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Possibilidade de chuva ou saraiva e o que significa essas bolas de parecem neve mas nao sao..



Ok


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Boas sinceramente não me lembro de ver uma situação como está modelada pelo gfs no 1 painel e se for um dos seus devaneios não são muito comuns a 132h














Um nevão em pleno mês de Abril


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Para mais tarde recordar


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 20:36)

O freemeteo passou-se!

Várzea da Serra, terra dos meus pais:




28,4mm de precipitação em neve já é uma boa camadinha!


----------



## LUPER (7 Abr 2008 às 11:26)

Bem parece que a partir do dia 13 de Abril, temos já um novo sistema programado para nos atingir, isto realmente está a ficar animado.


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 16:15)

LUPER disse:


> Bem parece que a partir do dia 13 de Abril, temos já um novo sistema programado para nos atingir, isto realmente está a ficar animado.


quanto tempo e que isso durara?


----------



## psm (7 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

A partir do proximo dia 15 parece que vamos ter mais festa em relação a chuva.


----------



## Minho (8 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

É de realçar como vamos permancer sobre um fluxo continuo de NW/W nas camadas altas da atmosfera. Isto garante uma primavera adiada por mais oito dias pelo menos. Esperemos é que quando a Primavera regresse não o face sobre a forma de "Verão"....

Ventos a 300hPa


----------



## psm (8 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

A festa(mais chuva)estará novamente marcada para o dia 15 de abril.Estou a ver que este abril será para tirar a nódoa de que foi o inverno; salvo alguns dias para lisboa e arredores.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 00:19)

Más perspectivas para Domingo para os continentais
Boas perspectivas para os açorianos que têm uma depressão com várias frentes associadas

http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=domingomz6.gif

De qualquer modo será mais uma oportunidade para fazer uso da lista de nomes das depressões.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2008 às 02:55)

Reviravolta  no GFS  a longo prazo...
Até aqui, depois da Andrea continuaria o Oeste pluvioso,ou o  NW fresco e ainda húmido.
Agora já aparece o Sueste seco e recuperador das temperaturas já  para o início da próxima semana.







Com tanta reviravolta de uma Andrea ainda com contornos por decifrar,
veremos se virá o sueste tão rápido?


----------



## Henrique (9 Abr 2008 às 06:33)

Alerta Laranja para todo o Portugal continental Açores e Madeira!


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 08:22)

Grande contradição nos modelos a partir do dia 14. O ecmwf dá a tendecia que estava a dar anteriormente,e o gfs tal como o nimboestrato referenciou mantém o fluxo de SE, AA entre os açores, madeira e portugal.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2008 às 10:07)

Bons dias.
E enquanto a Andrea lá vai tendo maior ou menor destaque,
enquanto do Minho às Ilhas tudo anda mais ou menos encharcado,
o que virá depois da Andrea para a semana que vem?






segundo o ECMWF....

ou







segundo o GFS...


O amigo leitor sente-se confuso, baralhado?
Pudera.Também eu.
Mas que havemos de fazer?
Esperar para ver...


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 12:26)

Domingo será que há condições pa cair neve a 1300m ? O freemteo da saraiva ou neve fraca, mas não sei !


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

O gfs das (12) já recuou na previsão para o dia 15, ficou semelhante ao ecmwf das (00). Espero que os das (12)siga a tendência que tem seguido.


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

psm disse:


> O gfs das (12) já recuou na previsão para o dia 15, ficou semelhante ao ecmwf das (00). Espero que os das (12)siga a tendência que tem seguido.



Que meta chuva ou calor?

Pessoalmente penso que foi um desvario do gfs, acontece aos melhores


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

a previsão do ecmwf  das (12) acentua a tendecia de muita chuva e ventoSe acontecer, grande abril irá ser.






"Abril chuvoso,Maio ventoso,fazem o ano formoso"


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Para sabado dia 12 é que parece que ha qq coisa (nao deve ser nada de especial é mais na espanha);




Para domingo o nivel de gelo é 1800m, neve nenhumasnow-forecast)


----------



## meteo (9 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

muita chuva,trovoada e vento em Abril e Maio..e calor no Verão..isso é que era


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

meteo disse:


> muita chuva,trovoada e vento em Abril e Maio..e calor no Verão..isso é que era




pois


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

Bem, este Abril promete...
Mais uma depressão a caminho...


----------



## Gongas (9 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

K medo


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem, este Abril promete...
> Mais uma depressão a caminho...



Esta é bonita é, por este andar esgotamos rapido a lista ! 
Que venha a Balduína, será bem-vinda ! 
Parece que vamos mesmo ter um abril com aguas mil !


----------



## LUPER (10 Abr 2008 às 00:08)

LUPER disse:


> Bem parece que a partir do dia 13 de Abril, temos já um novo sistema programado para nos atingir, isto realmente está a ficar animado.



Balduína, estais pronta?


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2008 às 02:21)

LUPER disse:


> Balduína, estais pronta?



Sim ...sim...Estará ...
A julgar pela reviravolta que o GFS voltou a dar da manhã para a tarde,não haverá dúvidas que estará pronta...
Agora já estão  os 2 gigantes de acordo.
Mas, e como ainda está lá longe, voltámos à mesma conversa.
E se amanhã fôr o  ECMWF a baralhar e voltar a dar?Ou os dois?
Tendência existe. Eu sei. Mas a esta distância......
Oxalá que os 2 gigantes façam desde já um acordo de cavalheiros ,assinem um pacto de não agressão e deixem ficar tudo como nos apresentaram nas suas ultimas actualizações.
E se assim acontecer começámos a ter um sério problema:
-A este ritmo os nomes criados aqui no forum para as depressões correm o risco de esgotar.E eu que pensava que a minha afilhada " Rita" estava longe ,muito longe, de algum dia ser parida.....


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2008 às 08:20)

parece que a festa de chuva foi adiada para dia 16, mas a partir dai é só chuva,chuva e chuva.


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 12:34)

Cenário para dia 18 do modelo europeu talhado para o médio prazo e GFS na entrada do segundo quadro:

EUROPEU







GFS







O padrão não é assim tão diferente, se bem que o GFS mais que uma depressão, parece querer por-nos com mais um sistema depressionário, mas ficam dois apontamentos:

1) O anticiclone ali tão perto, vamos ver se não mexe muito 

2) o tempo que ainda falta!


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 16:10)

Previsão de precipitação no periodo de 10 a 26 de Abril:




A concretizar-se seria o afirmar da tendência de um Abril chuvoso.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

Boas perspectivas já para Domingo?





Shot at 2008-04-10


----------



## apassosviana (10 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

O GFS long-range mostra tambem depressões para o fim de abril


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 18:53)

Cheira-me que Primavera só a vamos sentir a partir de meados de Maio ...


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Alto !!!! Naaaaaaa.......   Brigantia  ou Vitamos  (conforme se aplicar)
 Essa menina que anda aí a exibir-se entre a madrugada de 18 e manhã de 19....que poderá ser a Balduina ou a Cristina   é bom que se atrase 1 dia ou 2 .... 
Tenho planos para dia 19 *GRANDES PLANOS* ... daqueles que incluem tendas de jardim, mesas e cadeiras no exterior da casa !!!! 

Que venha sim....mas depois de 19 ou vamos ter


----------



## dgstorm (10 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

StormFairy disse:


> Alto !!!! Naaaaaaa.......   Brigantia  ou Vitamos  (conforme se aplicar)
> Essa menina que anda aí a exibir-se entre a madrugada de 18 e manhã de 19....que poderá ser a Balduina ou a Cristina   é bom que se atrase 1 dia ou 2 ....
> Tenho planos para dia 19 *GRANDES PLANOS* ... daqueles que incluem tendas de jardim, mesas e cadeiras no exterior da casa !!!!
> 
> Que venha sim....mas depois de 19 ou vamos ter



 Essa teve graça !


----------



## Brigantia (10 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

StormFairy disse:


> Alto !!!! Naaaaaaa.......   Brigantia  ou Vitamos  (conforme se aplicar)
> Essa menina que anda aí a exibir-se entre a madrugada de 18 e manhã de 19....que poderá ser a Balduina ou a Cristina   é bom que se atrase 1 dia ou 2 ....
> Tenho planos para dia 19 *GRANDES PLANOS* ... daqueles que incluem tendas de jardim, mesas e cadeiras no exterior da casa !!!!
> 
> Que venha sim....mas depois de 19 ou vamos ter



ups

Então que venha o anticiclone para cima de nós


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

ja há previsoes pos dias 23 e 24?


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Abr 2008 às 02:46)

kikofra disse:


> ja há previsoes pos dias 23 e 24?



Previsões para esses dias há .Mas são muito efémeras a esta distãncia.
Se até para quem tem grandes  planos para o ar livre para os dias 18 ou 19 já há grande discrepância: 
Senão vejamos:

Se uns dizem que na data nos devemos recolher :







Outros dirão:
Avança com o Evento, pois então...






Se para 18, 19 já é assim,por quem sabe,
 como queres tu saber para 23,24????


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 10:14)

StormFairy disse:


> Alto !!!! Naaaaaaa.......   Brigantia  ou Vitamos  (conforme se aplicar)
> Essa menina que anda aí a exibir-se entre a madrugada de 18 e manhã de 19....que poderá ser a Balduina ou a Cristina   é bom que se atrase 1 dia ou 2 ....
> Tenho planos para dia 19 *GRANDES PLANOS* ... daqueles que incluem tendas de jardim, mesas e cadeiras no exterior da casa !!!!
> 
> Que venha sim....mas depois de 19 ou vamos ter



Não sou eu que mando no tempo 

Mas de facto é uma incógnita e se calhar o tempo até vai tar bom... há ali algo de facto que anda no fio da navalha do dia 18 e 19 mas o GFS e o europeu individualmente ainda não acertaram padrão, qt mais estarem os dois em sintonia... Ainda é longe e pode perfeitamente atrasar 1 ou 2 diaS (é comum acontecer) ou nem se verificar de todo, ou acontecer de forma diferente...

Cá estaremos sempre para acompanhar! Quiçá as mesas e as cadeiras no jardim e eu apanhar banhos de sol numa praia!  A este distância tudo é possivel


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

Ora bem, os modelos começam a acertar agulhas quanto ao futuro a médio prazo. Peço desculpa Stormfairy, mas vou ter que opinar relativamente ao que vejo embora não sejam boas notícias para si  embora também ainda não sejam necessáriamente más 

A verdade é que uma depressão bem cavadinha parece estar a querer vir exercer a sua influência (embora não atravesse o território. Contudo aquilo que parece ser uma massa de ar bem diferente (Anticiclone) anda por perto... Olhando a run das 6z para dia 18:





Achei curiosa a área de contacto entre duas zonas tão distintas e o efeito que parecia exercer junto a Portugal Continental, pensei: Isto pelo menos no atlântico junto a Portugal vai dar molho, nunca pensei foi nisto! 






Quanto ao nosso amigo europeu a tendência é a mesma no dia 18: 





E com acentuar para dia 19:






É claro que falta muito e toda a situação é muito volátil! Ainda hoje o Nimboestrato falava da diferença dos modelos. Em meteorologia fui aprendendo (graças a esta casa) que grandes diferenças têm no fundo géneses muito próximas (aquela história do bater de asas das borboletas e tal...  ) Ou seja tudo se pode alterar em pouco tempo, sem que as peças se movimentem muito


----------



## StormFairy (11 Abr 2008 às 15:42)

Pode ser que as coisas se alterem... ou se atrasem um ou dois dias... muita coisa pode mudar até lá 
 Vou ter fé que sim 
 Obrigado pela opinião...


----------



## psm (11 Abr 2008 às 19:25)

Eu só tenho pena que meteorologistas no activo ou reformados não participem também neste forum.

Quanto ao que interressa a festa de chuva parece que foi adiado mais um dia do dia 16 vai para o dia 17 no gfs.


----------



## Daniel (11 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Olá a todos os membros do fórum!
Sou novo aqui mas tenho acompanhado com, muito interesse desde há algum tempo o Meteopt. Sou um apaixonado pelos fenómenos meteorológicos, embora não tenha grande formação na área pois sou químico

Actualmente moro em Odivelas mas sou Alentejano d Montemor-o-Novo (adoro os dias de verão "ás vezes barulhentos e luminosos" na minha terra, apesar do calor descumunal...)


Pela última saída do ecm parece que se mantém a tendencia para termos molho na proxima semana não concordam? Bem espero que sim acima de tudo porque o que choveu esta semana esteve longe de compensar esta seca de inverno, desde que sem exageros.

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2008 às 21:10)

Daniel disse:


> Olá a todos os membros do fórum!
> Sou novo aqui mas tenho acompanhado com, muito interesse desde há algum tempo o Meteopt. Sou um apaixonado pelos fenómenos meteorológicos, embora não tenha grande formação na área pois sou químico
> 
> Actualmente moro em Odivelas mas sou Alentejano d Montemor-o-Novo (adoro os dias de verão "ás vezes barulhentos e luminosos" na minha terra, apesar do calor descumunal...)
> ...



Bem-vindo, *Daniel* ! 
Tal como tu, há muito mais gente que nos acompanha, apesar de essas pessoas não estarem inscritas.
Essas pessoas deviam fazer isso mesmo, inscrever-se.
Serão todos muito bem-vindos.


----------



## StormFairy (11 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> Efectivamente, eventos ao ar livre nos dias 18, 19 e até 20 podem estar comprometidos.São os modelos que tal apontam.Não sou eu.


 Ando de olho nos modelos, aliás o que eu já aprendi aqui 
Na Depressão Andrea houve um ligeiro atraso na sua chegada, muita coisa pode mudar ainda, mantenho a esperança ainda vem longe, e como todos aqui sabem, as previsões tem destas coisas, são previsões mesmo 
Estou cá sempre nas horas certas para ler e aprender com as vossas leituras dos modelos. Bom trabalho...  e algum amor á camisola também.

Só estava a ver se metia uma cunha aos próximos padrinhos...


----------



## rbsmr (11 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

StormFairy disse:


> Ando de olho nos modelos, aliás o que eu já aprendi aqui
> Na Depressão Andrea houve um ligeiro atraso na sua chegada, muita coisa pode mudar ainda, mantenho a esperança ainda vem longe, e como todos aqui sabem, as previsões tem destas coisas, são previsões mesmo



Previsões só no final do jogo! 
*
EDIÇÃO PARA ADAPTAÇÃO ÀS NOVAS REGRAS DO FORUM!* (Até ser criada a 2ª divisão do meteopt.com :-) para a qual me vou transferir )

Na carta de superfície visualiza-se um anticiclone sobre o Margrebe que se estende até à Península Ibérica, o que dá a ideia de injecção de ar quente para esta última.Por outro lado, visualiza-se as isóbaras com pressão 1020 a abranger Portugal Continental.
Confirmam a análise????

Carta de superfície para 3ª feira (vai meter aí ar quente???)


----------



## StormFairy (11 Abr 2008 às 23:37)

Rog disse:


> Cartas de análise dos Sistemas Depressionários e Portugal


 5 Estrelas
Um registo a guardar como referência futura


----------



## StormFairy (12 Abr 2008 às 00:21)

Boas Noites (note-se o meu ar de satisfação)

Já deu uma olhadela á Run das 18 do GFS Europeu 
Parece-me a mim, do ponto de vista leigo, que o Universo conspira a meu favor.

Fico a aguardar a habitual análise de quem realmente entende.

 Obrigado


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

Na minha análise para a próxima semana destaco duas situações:

A primeira situação refere-se ao intenso Jet Stream que atravessa parte do Atlântico. Qualquer ondulação num Jet com esta intensidade poderá eventualmente desplotar o surgimento de uma depressão frontal relevante.






A segunda situação de destaque é o despredimento de uma depressão em altura (vulgo DISA aqui no fórum) que se irá fixar sobre a Madeira com ar relativamente frio em altura (-20ºC a 500hPa) podendo vir a pontenciar fenómenos convectivos sobre essa zona.


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 02:13)

*Regras do Tópico de Previsões e Alertas*


* Usa este tópico apenas para colocar informação relacionada com a previsão do tempo, modelos e alertas. Se colocares imagens por favor comenta-as factualmente e se elaborares análises ou deres a tua opinião justifica-a obrigatóriamente. Evita palpites, não é este um  tópico para isso.

* Respostas a outras mensagens neste tópico, por exemplo comentar a análise ou carta que alguém colocou, comenta apenas assuntos relevantes para a discussão da mesma e não assuntos derivados. Tenta manter a conversação "on-topic". 

* Discute, concorda, discorda. Se discordares argumenta. Mas sempre "on-topic". 

* Imagens de satélite ou radar que mostrem a aproximação ou o desenvolvimento de alguma situação urgente e importante, coloca aqui mas explica o seu significado e porque é que achas importante que os outros a vejam.

* Evita a conversação tipo chat. Um forum não é uma sala de chat. Cada vez que decidires dizer algo escreve o que pensas mas não recorras a frases curtas e vagas, e muito menos à escrita SMS. Procure explicar o melhor possível as tuas ideias, tens muito espaço disponível. 

* Evita a repetição de mapas, previsões ou imagens já colocadas por outros membros.

* Evita também colocar imagens, cartas ou previsões que possam eventualmente estar já desactualizadas.

* Indica sempre a fonte da informação, de preferência com link

* Se responderes a uma mensagem, evita incluir na citação as imagens da mensagem original.

* Se responderes a uma mensagem muito longa, cita apenas as partes mais importantes a que vais responder

* Mensagens cujo conteúdo seja apenas e só considerações de ser bom, do mau, alegrias ou frustrações de carácter subjectivo e pessoal serão eliminadas

* Igualmente qualquer outro tipo de mensagem que não faça uma análise/previsão/interpretação baseada nas cartas meteorológicas ou respectivos comentários e discussão, serão imediatamente removidas.

* Mensagens que não cumpram as regras agradecemos que não sejam respondidas ou se lhes faça citação pois serão igualmente removidas. Não percam tempo a responder a outra coisa que não seja sobre o tema do tópico.


*A administração do MeteoPT.com*


----------



## psm (12 Abr 2008 às 08:45)

Bom dia.
A tendencia de o dia 17 de vir mais chuva continua a manter-se, em principio vamoas ter segundo previsões do IM alguma chuva no norte do paìs neste fim de semana, depois vamos ter 2 dias de sol , com algumas nuvens altas e temperaturas bem amenas, e vento de SE, a partir do dia 16 a transição vai-se efectuar com  um enorme sistema depressionário "formado" perto do mar do labrador que ao desloca-se para as nossas latitudes, irá entrar em fase com um vale em altitude que estava pelas latitudes  da madeira.
Fui pôr esta situação de uma forma simplista.


A tendencia é para esse sistema depressionário se prepetuar a NW da peninsula ibérica e com uma pressão atmosférica bastante baixa para esta altura do ano.
Ambos modelos(gfs,ecmwf)estão praticamente simétricos tal como o (fnmoc)



Para melhor entendimento desta situação que vai decorrer,aconselho para quem tem poucas bases de meteorologia sinoptica visitar o mapa dos 500hp do fnmoc.navy.mil nele está bem elucidativo.

Todas os modelos a que me referi é das (00)


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Abr 2008 às 09:17)

psm disse:


> Bom dia.
> A tendencia de o dia 17 de vir mais chuva continua a manter-se...



Mais que manter-se ,acentuou-se.
Efectivamente, depois de 3 dias incompletos de tréguas( de segunda a quarta),parece que vamos ter mais chuva e outra vez de uma forma significativa ,sobretudo a Norte:
É que, já para quinta-feira está previsto quantidades apreciáveis para essa região:







Aquilo que é normal termos de Inverno e não tivémos (passagem de sucessivas frentes associadas a depressões no Atlântico) parece que iremos ter em Abril, já que depois de quinta-feira os modelos que estão mais ou menos afinados, eternizam essa circulação de oeste húmida ,até onde é fiável a previsão. 
Tudo isto depois de este Abril já ter tido a nossa mui ilustre e querida Andrea.


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 09:30)

nimboestrato disse:


> Mais que manter-se ,acentuou-se.
> Efectivamente, depois de 3 dias incompletos de tréguas( de segunda a quarta),parece que vamos ter mais chuva e outra vez de uma forma significativa ,sobretudo a Norte:
> É que, já para quinta-feira está previsto quantidades apreciáveis para essa região:
> 
> ...




Como já tinha referido ontem, a quantidade de precipitação no norte e centro será enorme, podendo rondar os tais 100mm em muitos locais. Mas 50 a 60mm poderão ocorrer na maioria dos locais, o que significa ter a precipitação média de Abril distribuida por 1/2 dias. O que me  é a capacidade de as depressões atingirem pressões muito baixas e colocarem-se assim tão perto de nós nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 10:14)

Há bastante sintonia nos modelos para a "big picture". Varia depois nos pormenores o que é normal. A intensidade, locais, horas, entre saídas e/ou modelos. O ECM atrasa ligeiramente em relação a outros.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 10:24)

LUPER disse:


> O que me  é a capacidade de as depressões atingirem pressões muito baixas e colocarem-se assim tão perto de nós nesta altura do ano.



O ano passado o mês de Abril foi em grande parte da Europa um mês quente e seco, com registos históricos de exposição solar por exemplo. Tal não foi atribuído às alterações climáticas mas a uma rara permanência anticiclónica sobre a Europa, com um período de retorno calculado em 200 anos. 

Este ano parece que estamos a assistir a um predomínio de baixas pressões significativo no Atlântico norte desde há semanas. Na altura dos balanços teremos certamente as explicações para esta situação que também desperta a minha curiosidade, que julgo ter a ver com o Jet, mas também não sei os pormenores.

Na previsão do indíce NAO (Oscilação Atlântico Norte) percebe-se que há falta de consenso entre continuar negativo ou regressar a uma fase neutra no curto/médio prazo, parecendo mais forte esta última, neutra. A fase positiva essa é parece improvável até finais de Abril. Portanto à partida em termos gerais, de padrão, acho que vamos continuando com um Abril deste género, com alguma água e por vezes frescote.


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 10:32)

Vince disse:


> O ano passado o mês de Abril foi em grande parte da Europa um mês quente e seco, com registos históricos de exposição solar por exemplo. Tal não foi atribuído às alterações climáticas mas a uma rara permanência anticiclónica sobre a Europa, com um período de retorno calculado em 200 anos.
> 
> Este ano parece que estamos a assistir a um predomínio de baixas pressões significativo no Atlântico norte desde há semanas. Na altura dos balanços teremos certamente as explicações para esta situação que também desperta a minha curiosidade, que julgo ter a ver com o Jet, mas também não sei os pormenores.



Pode ser mesmo um efeito de compensação, mas as nossas albufeiras agradecem  tanta genorosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2008 às 11:33)

Parece que iremos estar sobre um efeito de uma depressão em breve veremos com que intensidade se manifestará a mesma pois parece que está a haver a previsão de grandes indices de percepitação mas esperemos pela 2 a 3 dias antecedentes para confirmações 

AA em casa no Inverno é AA fora no Verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

Na run das 6 prevê que na 4ª feira exista a probabilidade de ocorrer convectividade nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul e Algarve.

Agora a justificação da minha opinião

*Cape*





*Precipitação*





Aqui neste modelo nota-se uma depressão em altitude a sul do Algarve, que é a responsável pela possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para 4ªfeira.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na run das 6 prevê que na 4ª feira exista a probabilidade de ocorrer convectividade nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul e Algarve.



Já o wetteronline, na sua actualização da tarde, dá conta dessa mesma probabilidade de chuva nas regiões do interior para a 4ª feira à tarde.








Hoje de manhã, o wetteronline previa precipitação forte nas regiões do litoral norte para o dia 17. No entanto agora distribuiu essa precipitação de uma forma mais homogenea por todo o território:



















http://www.wetteronline.de/eurovor.htm

Bem, ao menos este mês não vai ser preciso ir buscar a mangueira para regar a horta!


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

Sim, confirma-se na run das 12h o deslocamento da Depressão Isolada em Altura (DISA) situando-a a Sul do Algarve com a possibilidade de assistirmos a trovoadas nessa região. 








*Nesta carta pode ver-se a bolsa de ar frio -20ºC associada à referida DISA*







Entretanto na faixa Ocidental a ondulação do Jet Stream (a magenta) irá formar nova depressão frontal para o final da semana que irá deixar mais uma vez precipitação moderada pelo menos no Norte e Centro do país.


----------



## psm (12 Abr 2008 às 23:32)

O que é mais interessante nestes modelos é que todos eles estão
 a referenciar  que a partir do dia 16 ou 17 a sequencia de dias de chuva é  continua e com uma forte componente de SW (jet stream),algo não muito normal em abril, de tantos dias consecutivos de chuva ou aguaceiros.


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 23:37)

psm disse:


> O que é mais interessante nestes modelos é que todos eles estão
> a referenciar  que a partir do dia 16 ou 17 a sequencia de dias de chuva é  continua e com uma forte componente de SW (jet stream),algo não muito normal em abril, de tantos dias consecutivos de chuva ou aguaceiros.



O que me suprende é a facilidade com que baixamos dos 1000 hpa e a isos tão frias para esta altura do ano estarem sempre em cima de nós.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2008 às 00:45)

Fui agora ao GFS espreitar os próximos tempos aqui para o bairro estou CHOCADO  tanta água imagino para o norte mas que raio se passa com Abril expulsou o nosso amigo AC (Anticiclone das Canárias no Verão) de vez...AA (Anticiclone dos Açores no Inverno).


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Abr 2008 às 00:56)

LUPER disse:


> O que me suprende é a facilidade com que baixamos dos 1000 hpa e a isos tão frias para esta altura do ano estarem sempre em cima de nós.



Serão ciclos, senhores...serão ciclos...
O índice NAO (oscilação do Atlântico Norte) tem (tido) variabilidade independentemente das estações do ano.
Haverá uma preponderância ,mas há épocas de surpresas...
Já houve Maios e Junhos de predominância de circulação atlântica,
dias seguidos cinzentos de alguma chuva  
e em quantos Dezembros e Janeiros não nos aquecemos aos seus dias consecutivos de sol?
Parece que este Abril afastará definitivamente um cenário de seca  que já era preocupante em certas regiões do interior norte e centro.
Vem aí mais chuva a partir de 17.Os modelos afinam para tal.
e não será só para o norte continental.
será democrática mais uma vez.
Depois da Andrea, seca para que vos quero?...


----------



## psm (13 Abr 2008 às 09:16)

bom dia
A unica divergencia que existe entre os modelos gfs e ecmwf,é na previsão a 240 h ; em que o ecmwf dá uma componente de W e o gfs já começa a ter uma componente de norte,mas até lá muita agua iremos ter especialmente no norte e centro.

obs:Não esquecer que estamos num clima mediterranico, esse mesmo clima(de forma muita atenuada ou mesmo inexistente no NW de portugal em que se pode classificar temperado submediterranico).  Este clima "apanha"com extremos tanto humidos como secos e tem ciclos periodicos de 10 anos a 15 anos e não é regra  de alternancia desses mesmo ciclos.


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2008 às 09:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fui agora ao GFS espreitar os próximos tempos aqui para o bairro estou CHOCADO  tanta água imagino para o norte mas que raio se passa com Abril expulsou o nosso amigo AC (Anticiclone das Canárias no Verão) de vez...AA (Anticiclone dos Açores no Inverno).



Não há nada de chocante nesse gráfico. Mostra 40 mm de precipitação durante uma semana (que entretanto baixou para 30mm nos ultimos runs) com dois dias mais chuvosos de 10mm cada. A única coisa que mostra é a possibilidade de Abril continuar com água mesmo em Lisboa, mas nada tem de chocante. Chocante eram os gráficos idênticos que havia há poucos dias para o sul de Espanha não com 40mm mas com 300 e 400mm. Isso sim era de abrir a boca de espanto. Não isto.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2008 às 11:30)

Vince disse:


> Não há nada de chocante nesse gráfico. Mostra 40 mm de precipitação durante uma semana (que entretanto baixou para 30mm nos ultimos runs) com dois dias mais chuvosos de 10mm cada. A única coisa que mostra é a possibilidade de Abril continuar com água mesmo em Lisboa, mas nada tem de chocante. Chocante eram os gráficos idênticos que havia há poucos dias para o sul de Espanha não com 40mm mas com 300 e 400mm. Isso sim era de abrir a boca de espanto. Não isto.



Eu sei que é pouca percepitação mas o meu espanto é que se se confirmar o mês de Abril em termos de percepitação já supera a média isto é a soma de toda a percepitação eu levo 35 mm se chegarem a chover estes 40mm ou mais fico com 75 mm a média é 61 mm 

O normal seria que as probabilidades de ocorrer percepitação diminuisem à medida que o mês avança sendo cada vez mais escassa mas não estou a notar isso mas é apenas uma opnião


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2008 às 11:41)

O arquipelago dos Açores está em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação e trovoadas:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Brigantia (13 Abr 2008 às 15:53)

Parece que vamos ter mesmo que nomear a próxima depressão. A Balduína vem a  caminho...pelos menos reina a esse nível alguna sintonia entre os vários modelos.


O GFS coloca a depressão um pouco mais cavada e mais próxima do NW da Península Ibérica, com a pressão a baixar aos 992/993hPA no Norte de Portugal.





©  Wetterzentrale







O ECMWF parece não cavar tanto a depressão mas coloca-a práticamente na mesma posição do GFS...




©  Wetterzentrale






Já o UKMO está modelar a depressão a cavar mais quando esta estiver já no Norte de França.




©  Wetterzentrale






Relativamente á precipitação a Balduína parece não ser tão generosa como a Andrea mas também trará uma boa quantidada distribuida por toto o país




© meteociel





Aqui fica o metograma de Bragança




© http://www.rotasdovento.com/diversos/NOAAlocaisvoo.htm

38mm não é nada mau.






Ainda para o próximo fim-de-semana a Balduína segundo os modelos deve trazer algumas trovoadas...O GFS coloca o Lifted Index (LI) a -1 e em algumas zonas -2 e o Convective Available Potential Energy (CAPE) entre 200 e 400 J/Kg o que poderá significar trovoadas leves, localmente moderadas.




©  Wetterzentrale



De realçar ainda o vento que no próximo fim-de-semana será de componente SW moderado a forte no litoral e terras altas.




©  Wetterzentrale


Claro que ainda falta algum tempo e muito ainda pode mudar mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## Minho (13 Abr 2008 às 16:57)

Apesar da instabilidade prevista há uma concordância notável entre os membros do ensemble da run da 6h 





(C)http://www.wetterzentrale.de


Se a depressão prevista para quarta-feira deslocar-se muito pelo norte não iremos assistir infelizmente ao baptismo da Balduína uma vez que tal depressão irá  provavelmente atingir o território Alemão sendo nesse caso baptizado pela Universidade Livre de Berlim.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2008 às 17:31)

Parece que a precipitação vai cair ainda esta noite.
Hoje de manhã caíram *0,4 mm*, mas esta noite ainda podem cair mais *2 mm*.



_Meteograma para Moscavide:_









_Fonte:_ *NOAA/GFS*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2008 às 20:03)

Continua a concordância entre GFS e ECM  será um centro depressionário bastante interessante que se manisfestará em breve


----------



## Minho (13 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Pois Stormfairy os deuses do Olimpo têm alguma coisa contra os teus "Grandes Planos" a concordância é total entre os modelos a chuva está mais do que  assegurada na o próxima sexta-feira. Vais ter de operacionalizar o plano B 


*Modelo ECM*








*Modelo GFS*







*Modelo JMA*






(C)www.wetterzentrale.de


----------



## Brigantia (13 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continua a concordância entre GFS e ECM  será um centro depressionário bastante interessante que se manisfestará em breve



É verdade Mário, vamos ter um centro depressionário muito interessante. Esta saída do GFS acentuou mais as duas depressões que irão influenciar o estado do tempo a partir de Quinta, dia em que o vento já deverá ser muito forte.
A segunta depressão que dia 18 descerá até nós, segundo esta saída poderá ter um centro depressionário com apenas 980hPA e está ás portas da Península Inbérica. Vamos ver o que isto vai dar, mas é uma situação a acompanhar...
Uma coisa parece certa vamos ter


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

Brigantia disse:


> É verdade Mário, vamos ter um centro depressionário muito interessante. Esta saída do GFS acentuou mais as duas depressões que irão influenciar o estado do tempo a partir de Quinta, dia em que o vento já deverá ser muito forte.
> A segunta depressão que dia 18 descerá até nós, segundo esta saída poderá ter um centro depressionário com apenas 980hPA e está ás portas da Península Inbérica. Vamos ver o que isto vai dar, mas é uma situação a acompanhar...
> Uma coisa parece certa vamos ter



Esta saída das 18Z mete próximo do NW da península uma depressão de 978hpa embora a encha rapidamente logo que se aproxima de terra, mas esperemos por mais insistência e variantes deste cenário nos modelos. Mas concordo, chuva deve estar quase garantida.

*Saída do GFS MeteoPT*


----------



## rbsmr (14 Abr 2008 às 01:00)

Vince disse:


> Esta saída das 18Z mete próximo do NW da península uma depressão de 978hpa embora a encha rapidamente logo que se aproxima de terra, mas esperemos por mais insistência e variantes deste cenário nos modelos. Mas concordo, chuva deve estar quase garantida.



Esta carta de superfície parece já indicar alguma actividade para 4ª feira:




Shot at 2008-04-13

De qualquer maneira a carta para 5ª feira confirma os modelos citados me não indica valores muito baixos da pressão atmosférica para o continente





Shot at 2008-04-13

Provavelmente não deverá passar de uma rega do rectângulo, a começar de Norte para Sul e do Litoral para o Interior.
Quanto aos Açores é de destacar uma linha de instabilidade a Nortee a nascer qualquer coisa lá perto... Vamos ver o que nos trás a cartas de amanhã! Porque previsões só no final do jogo!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2008 às 06:39)

Bons dias:
-Ainda em ressaca de uma Andrea com episódios históricos e que fez disparar quer as participações, quer as audiências do nosso Fórum,
aí vem mais um período de chuvas generalizadas  com maior incidência a Norte,
mas que a todos vai tocar em sorte,
aí vem mais tempo revolto já partir de 17 (quinta),
e o que parece  desde já significativo será a durabilidade da "revolta".
Com efeito,se a 17 já haverá chuvas significativas a norte,
tudo indica que será só um primeiro  dia de vários que se anunciam de águas e ventos mil, deste Abril que se assume bem  diferente do Inverno que o antecedeu.
A 19 (sábado), ainda estaremos a meio do episódio anunciado, atendendo ao que nos diz quer o ECMWF:







quer o GFS:






Veremos que particularidades e especificidades vão caracterizar este regresso da chuva e do vento que irá  obrigar necessariamente à implementação de planos Bês,para quem ao ar livre programou eventos para esses dias.
E também estaremos atentos às hipotéticas surpresas que nunca são descartáveis neste tipo de situações.
As participações e as audiências "agradecem"...


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 10:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> aí vem mais um período de chuvas generalizadas  com maior incidência a Norte,
> mas que a todos vai tocar em sorte.



Ora sem dúvida, mais uma vez parece que vamos ser sujeitos a uma rega democrática e bem generosa. Nos próximos 7 dias é bem notório: 





Fonte: http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html



Para o periodo seguinte, a história do longo prazo, ainda distante e imprevisível... certo, certinho é que este fim de semana já fiz um plano B, contando com a chuva dentro de um plano A de fim de semana bem agradável... No entanto a situação continua a merecer todo o acompanhamento habitual aqui do "estaminé" do costume


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

Comparação da run 0z do modelo europeu com a run das 6z do GFS, para a próxima sexta ás 2h:

europeu:






GFS: 







Ambos os modelos parecem indiciar um maior cavamento para este periodo (transição de quinta para sexta) e embora o modelo europeu seja aquele que cava mais a depressão sobre nós, é certo que existe apesar de tudo uma tendência idêntica em ambos. Quanto mais nos aproximamos do evento de novo parecem crescer as certezas de nova situação a ter em atenção.


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 16:13)

dia 21 abril (ha algumas depressoeszitas)





dia 22


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 16:20)

vitamos disse:


> Ambos os modelos parecem indiciar um maior cavamento para este periodo (transição de quinta para sexta) e embora o modelo europeu seja aquele que cava mais a depressão sobre nós, é certo que existe apesar de tudo uma tendência idêntica em ambos. Quanto mais nos aproximamos do evento de novo parecem crescer as certezas de nova situação a ter em atenção.



Bem... o ECM é mais do que cavar, é arrebentar à bomba e monta um cenário de verdadeiro temporal. Mas custa a acreditar em tal, aguardemos pelas cenas dos próximos capítulos, aka, novas saídas.

*ECM Sexta 18 Abril 00Z*









http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsecmeur.html


*Carta de superfície AEMET (via HIRLAM)*





http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/isobaras


----------



## ALV72 (14 Abr 2008 às 16:42)

Eu bem me parecia que quando começasse a época de Ralis em Portugal a chuva logo apareceria. Sábado estou lixado, queria ír até Fafe, assim não sei não 

Joao


----------



## LUPER (14 Abr 2008 às 16:52)

Vince disse:


> Bem... o ECM é mais do que cavar, é arrebentar à bomba e monta um cenário de verdadeiro temporal. Mas custa a acreditar em tal, aguardemos pelas cenas dos próximos capítulos, aka, novas saídas.
> 
> *ECM Sexta 18 Abril 00Z*
> 
> ...




Eu sei que falta muito tempo, mas penso que as condições para esta depressão são bem mais favoráveis do que a anterior. Arriscaria a dizer que o próximo fim de semana vai ficar na nossa memória meteorologica.

PS: Caso a Páscoa tivesse sido este ano mais tarde, o que poderiamos justificar para o tempo frio e chuvoso? Agora a sério, este tipo de depressões nem no Inverno são tipicas ou com periodos de retorno pequenos. Na minha existência não me recordo deste tipo de situações, nem em Abril, nem em mês nenhum. Caso me possam relembrar, agradeço.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Quem não faz as coisas por menos é o freemeteo, que prevê o que denominou de "Chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada" para o dia de Sábado na região da grande Lisboa e Setubal.




http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2267057&la=18


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

LUPER disse:


> Eu sei que falta muito tempo, mas penso que as condições para esta depressão são bem mais favoráveis do que a anterior. Arriscaria a dizer que o próximo fim de semana vai ficar na nossa memória meteorologica.
> 
> PS: Caso a Páscoa tivesse sido este ano mais tarde, o que poderiamos justificar para o tempo frio e chuvoso? Agora a sério, este tipo de depressões nem no Inverno são tipicas ou com periodos de retorno pequenos. Na minha existência não me recordo deste tipo de situações, nem em Abril, nem em mês nenhum. Caso me possam relembrar, agradeço.



Quanto ao teu "on topic" Luper, acho que embora muita run corra por baixo do moinho, até quinta/sexta, acho que de facto ãlgo significativo pode ocorrer e se falarmos em "palpites apoiados nos tiques dos modelos" (não me ocorre melhor expressão), parece que eles nos querem indicar isso mais que na Andrea. Digo isto (batam-me se tiver a dizer uma barbaridade, ok?) porque me dá a sensação que enquanto na Andrea tinhamos vários sistemas que ao principio nas previsões (e falando de precipitação), indicavam enorme pluviosidade que foi diminuindo um pouco ao longo das runs, dá a sensação que este está a injectar mais à medida que vamos lá chegando... mas como também já sei que estes modelos podem sempre variar é prudente aguardar mais runs. Contudo, sem dizer que será algo pa lembrar será algo de assinalar, se se mantiver ou acentuar.

Quanto ao teu PS sem querer entrar em "off topic", é sempre muito interessante fazer essas comparações nem que seja numa perspectiva histórica para tirar da cartola uma ou duas primaveras mais esquecidas e que tenham sido históricas à sua maneira. A minha memória não o permite mas alguém certamente terá um "bitaite" histórico para fornecer para se calhar discutir provavelmente em outro tópico


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

LUPER disse:


> Eu sei que falta muito tempo, mas penso que as condições para esta depressão são bem mais favoráveis do que a anterior. Arriscaria a dizer que o próximo fim de semana vai ficar na nossa memória meteorologica.
> 
> PS: Caso a Páscoa tivesse sido este ano mais tarde, o que poderiamos justificar para o tempo frio e chuvoso? Agora a sério, este tipo de depressões nem no Inverno são tipicas ou com periodos de retorno pequenos. Na minha existência não me recordo deste tipo de situações, nem em Abril, nem em mês nenhum. Caso me possam relembrar, agradeço.




Certo Luper. Só que voltamos a cair no erro de tirar conclusões e comparar com o passado situações que ainda não ocorreram, tal como aqui há poucos dias nalgumas saídas houvesse quem a propósito da Andreia recordasse o temporal de 1941 ou quem já se atreva a calcular anomalias mensais incluindo já nas contas a precipitação que ainda só existe num modelo algures a muitas horas.

As conclusões tiram-se no final. Por exemplo, a depressão anterior não passou dos 989/990hPa em território continental, os ventos foram uma sombra do que chegou a ser previsto, não só porque a pressão não baixou tanto como chegou a aparecer nalgumas saídas, mas também porque os gradientes isobáricos eram pequenos, etc,etc. 

Nesta situação específica não acho que isso do ECM esteja minimamente seguro, depressão sim, chuva sim e provavelmente bastante, mas temporal com uma ciclogénese explosiva encostada ao norte do país não me parece provável. No modelo passa-se tudo num só dia, quando é assim é bastante frágil. Um dia acontecerá certamente, nunca se deve dizer nunca muito menos no clima, mas também se tem que ter em conta o passado quando vemos situações destas nos modelos e sermos um pouco desconfiados perante o que eles nos resolvem mostrar. 

Conforme o que depois suceder é que podemos dizer se é habitual ou é invulgar, se fica ou não na nossa memória meteorológica. E nessa altura cá estaremos todos para tirar conclusões e comparar ao passado.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 17:28)

Já agora um pormenor que julgo importante para análise, e que não estoua  perceber muito bem. Há medida que vai saindo esta run do GFS existe ali durante um periodo de cerca de 48h uma oscilação das isobaras algo "esquesita" e que não estou a interpretar bem (talvez o output GFS-METEOPT, me dê uma ajuda também). Isto são vários nucleos da mesma depressão, ou um girar do mesmo núcleo  Embora me pareça a primeira hipótese mais lógica acho curioso o facto de andarem núcleos tão próximos. Se o Vince ou alguém puder esclarecer esta dúvida (se calhar leiga demais  ) agradecia! Até porque pode ser importante para análise da situação, como disse anteriormente...


EDIT: O IM agrava, e de que maneira a previsão para quarta feira...


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

LUPER disse:


> PS: Caso a Páscoa tivesse sido este ano mais tarde, o que poderiamos justificar para o tempo frio e chuvoso? Agora a sério, este tipo de depressões nem no Inverno são tipicas ou com periodos de retorno pequenos. Na minha existência não me recordo deste tipo de situações, nem em Abril, nem em mês nenhum. Caso me possam relembrar, agradeço.



Bem, apesar do meu historial meteorológico ser ainda bastante reduzido, dada a minha tenra ideia, sempre fixei muito bem meses e épocas chuvosas(mais do que calor ou frio, adoro boas quantidades de chuva!). E lembro-me, por exemplo de Abril de 2000, altura em que tive o meu primeiro computador e comecei a escrever os meus primeiros rascunhos meteorológicos em excel, de chover muito pelo país todo. Muito mesmo. Até creio que nesse ano foram batidos alguns records de precipitação nesse mês. A nível de temperaturas já não sei dizer se foi um mês frio ou quente.  Mas se não estou em erro, por volta de 1998 (tinha eu uns 11-12 anos) caíu um grande nevão no fim-de-semana da páscoa na terra dos meus pais, a 950m de altitude. 

Bem, mas estou apenas a guiar-me pela minha memória.
Talvez alguém tenha dados concretos


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2008 às 18:14)

Por aqui, o Abril de 2000 foi também o mais chuvoso das últimas 2 décadas. 

E com um valor próximo dos 985 hPa.





Parece-me que também nevou um pouco por aqui em Abril de 1998. Desse ano recordo que, apesar de ter sido um Inverno particularmente quente, nevou várias vezes.

Com o cenário que se está a configurar, até é possível que este Abril supere os valores de precipitação de 2000.


----------



## LUPER (14 Abr 2008 às 18:41)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui, o Abril de 2000 foi também o mais chuvoso das últimas 2 décadas.
> 
> E com um valor próximo dos 985 hPa.
> 
> ...




Bem apanhado DAN, apesar de ser no inicio de Abril e numa posição diferente. Lembro que o Inverno de 2000 foi de muita chuva, vamos ver o que nos tras esta proxima depressão.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2008 às 19:07)

LUPER disse:


> Bem apanhado DAN, apesar de ser no inicio de Abril e numa posição diferente. Lembro que o Inverno de 2000 foi de muita chuva, vamos ver o que nos tras esta proxima depressão.



Se trouxer tanta precipitação como a Andrea já vai dar para superar os valores de 2000


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

E o cenário para aqui mantem-se de cerca de 40 mm de percepitação vai ser sem duvida mais uma rega a nivel nacional bastante razoavel  isto parece estar a tornar-se em 3/4 dias de sol 1 semana ou mais de chuva  foi só observação lembro-me que no ano passado em Maio era chuva dia sim dia não  vamos lá ver o que está depressão nos trará...e assim se passa Abril.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

Assim que o Dan confirmou a minha memória, estive a fazer umas pesquisas e encontrei o seguinte em: www.snirh.pt

Em Abril de 2000 a precipitação média em Portugal Continental foi de 230mm.
O valor médio de precipitação para este mês em Portugal Continental é de 74,7mm.

Até às 9h do dia 13 de Abril de 2008, Portugal Continental estava com 59mm acumulados.

A julgar pelas últimas previsões, não creio que ultrapassemos os 200mm de média continental neste mês de Abril.
Mas na meteorologia, nunca se sabe



http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Fiz uma análise, que pode não ser 100% rigorosa porque podem faltar alguns dados, além de Abril de 2000 também temos qualquer coisa a 4 de Abril de 1987.






De qualquer das formas, apesar destas ocorrências de 1987 e 2000, pode-se considerar as pressões da Andreia uma coisa relativamente rara das últimas 3 décadas para Abril, talvez com um periodo de retorno de 10 anos. Mas qualquer um deles pareceu-me mais interessante que a Andreia que foi bastante soft apesar da pressão ter sido baixa para a época.

Quanto a esta próxima que os modelos indicam, esperemos para ver, se de facto se confirmasse pressões na ordem dos 985hPa seria mais importante que a de 2000 pois já seria mais tarde, o que é um pormenor importante. Mas como disse anteriormente, tiremos conclusões no final, agora é muito cedo.

Quanto a outros meses do ano, isso aí já há bastantes casos nos últimos 30 anos, alguns deles estão bem documentados no forum de eventos históricos.

Alguns deles (falando de pressão atmosférica):

07/11/1982
30/12/1981
07/03/1991
17/02/1986
20/12/1973
02/03/2001
31/10/2003
10/02/1979
17/12/1997
25/02/1989


*PS:* Isto está meio on topic e meio off topic, se decidirem continuar a falar do assunto continuem que depois move-se a conversa para um novo tópico só sobre isto.


----------



## psm (14 Abr 2008 às 21:13)

Há uma enorme sintonia nos modelos(gfs,ecmwf) depois de findar a sequencia de dias de chuva, na previsão para as 216 h e 240 h,entrada do AA e enfraquecimento do jet stream.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

Boas noites...

Sinceramente quanto a mim, será mais um evento milagroso de acontecer tal como o ultimo, embora os 4 quatro tornados obtidos, nada de especial...

Este é mais fogo de vista embora é de o realçar a pressao baixa... e possiveis 'movimentaçoes' bombas...

Sobrestudo quando a movimentaçao é a classica para eventos ciclocogenicos... a falta de jet ou melhor a corrente(jet) ao lado da massa em geral vai fazer com que a precipitaçao seja tipo invernil tipo londres e depois o possivel choque de massa termica, dai a formaçao de trovoadas e sistemas covectivos algo organizados...

Com a retirada de precipitaçao e o aumento em geral de CAPE, os sistemas serão dispersos... pois os meteogramas assim o indicam --muita chuva em horas alargadas... e não repentinas...

Tal como o vento acompanhado de aguaceiro...

mas isto é a minha primeira analise


----------



## rbsmr (14 Abr 2008 às 22:57)

psm disse:


> Á uma enorme sintonia nos modelos(gfs,ecmwf) depois de findar a sequencia de dias de chuva, na previsão para as 216 h e 240 h,entrada do AA e enfraquecimento do jet stream.



Podem-me explicar (sinteticamente) as implicações do enfraquecimento do jet stream?

EDIT:

Obrigado Minho pelo reencaminhamento para o post! Fiquei bastante mais esclarecido! Vou adicionar o post aos meus favoritos!


----------



## Minho (14 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

rbsmr disse:


> Podem-me explicar (sinteticamente) as implicações do enfraquecimento do jet stream?



O enfraquecimento do Jet em si não significa muito. Mais importante é o modo como ele ondula. Mas uma coisa é certa, jet pouco intenso não dá origem nem a grandes depressões nem a anticiclones potentes. Neste post sintetizei a relação entre o posicionamento do Jet e a alteração do estado do tempo.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2008 às 02:13)

Novas actualizações,novas corridas, novas viagens,
e agora já não vem o temporal então por alguns pincelado,
agora o cenário é mais desafogado,
virá mais chuva concerteza,
sempre benvinda à mesa,
mas o seu episódio foi encurtado... 
mas cuidado:-Amanhã com nova corrida,
nova viagem ,
o cenário pode de novo ser alterado.
A esta distância ainda haverá lugar para a surpresa...
Paradoxalmente o que aí vem ,o que está mais perto,
é o mais incerto.
Onde, quando e quanto choverá nada estará ainda  certo .
Mais certo parece, que prá semana o jet stream enfraquece,
e olá Primavera,ao contrário do pós-Andreia em que os modelos vaguearam ao ritmo do esvoaçar da borboleta.
Agora ,a sua consistência na semana anticiclónica que aí  vem é  avassaladora.
Até lá, um mundo de convulsões atmosféricas à nossa espera ,num lugar perto de si,  de quinta a domingo...


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 04:01)

nimboestrato disse:


> Novas actualizações,novas corridas, novas viagens,
> e agora já não vem o temporal então por alguns pincelado,
> agora o cenário é mais desafogado,
> virá mais chuva concerteza,
> ...




Será que depois de Domingo vem finalmente a Primavera? Parece-me que já lá está outro sistema na Terranova, mas pode ser confusão minha.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Se ontem era o europeu que cavava a depressão de quinta para sexta, que dizer hoje do GFS!






Parece uma situação a acompanhar cada vez mais!

A propósito... algumas pessoas podem achar que nós somos por vezes alarmistas... mas que se passa com o IM? VEjam as previsões (para já não falar no impacto gráfico da previsão significativa  )!

EDIT: 13h, os senhores do IM já retiraram parte do alarmismo!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

Pois é Vitamos. O freemeteo aumentou e de que maneira a quantidade de precipitação para Aveiro, de ontem para hoje, conta com uns ricos 76 mm 
O IM coloca a possibilidade de rajadas até 80km/h no litoral e 90 nas terras altas.
Realmente é uma cenário a ter em atenção a precipitação prevista para sexta e domingo.


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

Saída do GFS MeteoPT das 06Z, para a noite de Quinta/madrugada de Sexta.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

Sempre útil este gfs Meteo PT, muito obrigado! Era mais ou menos aquilo que esperava: cavamento ligeiramente abaixo dos 980hPa com Portugal continental a ser afectado na ordem dos 990hPa. Vento a andar para ali na casa dos 70 e picos... acho que há motivos, no meu modesto entender para:

1) Abrir tópico de seguimento

2) Nomear a depressão se e só se Berlim não o fizer... alguma novidade pelo lado do país das salsichas?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

O calor é algo que dificilmente se irá manifestar nos próximos dias  devido há depressão que se está a aproximar do território nacional.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2008 às 14:29)

Interessante esta animação com o deslocamento das depressões e a sua gravidade para os próximos dias.

http://www.worldwidemeteo.com/


----------



## StormFairy (15 Abr 2008 às 15:27)

Boas 
No site do IM na actualização da hora do almoço, houve alterações nas previsões para 5ª Feira. Menos precipitação, e já não menciona possibilidades de trovoadas.

www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 15:33)

Na sucessão de previsões e contra previsões acrescento mais um quadro habitual (NCEP) no qual é de destacar a passagem da barreira dos 150mm nos próximos 7 dias para o litoral Norte e Centro:


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 16:57)

GFS volta a cavar mais um bocadinho...







Acho que a situação está a tender para um agravamento


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

A confirmar-se o que é adiantado pela esta última saída do GFS poder-se-á falar em situação de temporal para o NW peninsular para o final de quinta/madrugada de sexta.
Com 975 hPa no centro , com aquele gradiente de pressão e tão perto do Minho e Douro Litoral,não sei não:
-É que ainda por cima não estamos a falar de uma situação prevista para a semana que vem :- É já para daqui  a 48 horas !!!...
Aguardaremos por ulteriores desenvolvimentos...


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 18:33)

nimboestrato disse:


> A confirmar-se o que é adiantado pela esta última saída do GFS poder-se-á falar em situação de temporal para o NW peninsular para o final de quinta/madrugada de sexta.
> Com 975 hPa no centro , com aquele gradiente de pressão e tão perto do Minho e Douro Litoral,não sei não:
> -É que ainda por cima não estamos a falar de uma situação prevista para a semana que vem :- É já para daqui  a 48 horas !!!...
> Aguardaremos por ulteriores desenvolvimentos...



Tb já vistes o temporal que ai vem, ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

vitamos disse:


> GFS volta a cavar mais um bocadinho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É normal haver tantas depressões a afectar-nos com pressões tão baixas  parece que estamos em Novembro de 2006.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 20:12)

Vamos esperar pela próxima saída até porque os ensembles não mostram uma depressão tão cavada, mas a confirmar-se estamos perante uma situação que pode ser complicada principalmente na Galiza.


São impressionantes as baixas pressões que nos têm visitado em Abril...


PS: A TSF avançou á pouco citando um comunicado da Protecção Cívil que a situação pode ser complicada no Norte, referindo a possibilidade de ocorrerem algumas inundações. Avançou ainda que não está colocada de lado a hipotese de avançarem com alerta laranja para o Norte.


----------



## Stinger (15 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

finalmente vai se passar alguma coisa no norte


----------



## psm (15 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

boa noite 

Vou já adiantando um pouco da previsão do modelo ecmwf para o nono dia e 10 dia, com uma margem de erro enorme (há uma pequena divergencia com gfs).Dá a entender que outra depressão ou vale "tenta" vir em nosso caminho.
Enquanto que gfs no 10 dia, á a fromação da depressão termica no interior da peninsula.
previsões das (12)

De realçar o geopotencial muito baixo para esta altura do ano especialmente para as 72h,5400 para a latitude do porto.Valores para pleno inverno.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

Antes que venha a próxima saída vou colocar aqui o mapa do dia...







Impressionante o vento no litoral...






Aqui fica também o meteograma para Bragança





© http://www.rotasdovento.com/diversos/NOAAlocaisvoo.htm


----------



## dgstorm (15 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

Stinger disse:


> finalmente vai se passar alguma coisa no norte



POdes crer, a Andrea a 'nós' nao nos trouxe nada... agora parece que vamos ser compensados 

O freemeteo mete uma quantidade de chuva para braga impressionante ! 
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742032


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

dgstorm disse:


> POdes crer, a Andrea a 'nós' nao nos trouxe nada... agora parece que vamos ser compensados
> 
> O freemeteo mete uma quantidade de chuva para braga impressionante !
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742032



Com estas previsões para Braga o rio Este pode muito bem ser um problema, pricipalmente na zona de Celeiros...


----------



## Minho (15 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

Muito mas muito semelhantes os outputs dos modelos.
Na carta de superfície da AEMET/HIRLAM a depressão atinge 972hPa frente às costas galegas... agora sim podemos dizer que estamos perante uma ciclogénese explosiva, é um cavamento de uma depressão dos 1004 para os 972hPa em menos de 24 horas.


*Dia 17 às 06h - 1004 hPa*






*Dia 18 às 00h - 972hPa*










(C)AEMET


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

Se estivessemos em Janeiro seria uma situação para dizer "mas que valente nevão ai vem"  neste acaso apenas será um temporal com elevadas quantidades de percepitação e muito vento essencialmente para a região norte.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

Minho disse:


> Muito mas muito semelhantes os outputs dos modelos.
> Na carta de superfície da AEMET/HIRLAM a depressão atinge 972hPa frente às costas galegas... agora sim podemos dizer que estamos perante uma ciclogénese explosiva, é um cavamento de uma depressão dos 1004 para os 972hPa em menos de 24 horas.
> 
> 
> ...



Minho, tens a certeza que esses mapas são do Hirlam, eu achava que eram do ECMWF, pois, o Hirlam apenas lança outputs a 48H!!

Mas a situação é mesmo para acompanhar...








Previsão da precipitação..


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Brigantia disse:


> Minho, tens a certeza que esses mapas são do Hirlam, eu achava que eram do ECMWF, pois, o Hirlam apenas lança outputs a 48H!!



Como o HIRLAM só vai até às 48h e o ECMWF é só a partir das 72h, há aqui um "buraco", mas a quando da Andrea estive a verificar e cheguei à conlusão que as cartas da AEMET são geradas pelo HIRLAM pois se vires os output's até às 48 horas do HIRLAM são iguazinhos às cartas até às 48 horas da AEMET, e as cartas às 72 horas são diferentes da saída das 72h do ECMWF, o que é normal pois o HIRLAM baseando-se em dados do ECM tem sempre algum atraso a este.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 22:02)

Vince disse:


> Como o HIRLAM só vai até às 48h e o ECMWF é só a partir das 72h, há aqui um "buraco", mas a quando da Andrea estive a verificar e cheguei à conlusão que as cartas da AEMET são geradas pelo HIRLAM pois se vires os output's até às 48 horas do HIRLAM são iguazinhos às cartas até às 48 horas da AEMET, e as cartas às 72 horas são diferentes da saída das 72h do ECMWF, o que é normal pois o HIRLAM baseando-se em dados do ECM tem sempre algum atraso a este.


Vale


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Brigantia disse:


> Vale



Então Brigantia, muito nervoso para o baptismo ? 
Após o run das 18z e se se mantiver este cenário vamos abrir o tópico da «Balduína», não podemos esperar pelos berlinenses pois dada a ciclogenese aparentemente explosiva eles a darem nome seria apenas na 5ªfeira quando se formaria a depressão, e não é certo que dêm nome se a depressão se mantiver no norte de Espanha como está previsto até ao momento, portanto temos que avançar nós.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Abr 2008 às 22:33)

Olá

Vejam só o que se prepara já a partir de amanhã e pelo fim de semana. É de prever que haja temporal com alguns fenómenos metereológicos extremos, como vento muito forte, precipitação muito forte, trovoadas e mesmo tornados. 

Vem aí nova família de depressões polares cavadas. Preparem o nome a dar-lhe e não se esqueçam de nomear os núcleos, dentro da família ou sistema.


'Abril águas mil'. Parece que o provérbio começa a ter sentido neste Abril de 2008. Ainda bem, pois temos que nos preparar para o verão. Quanto mais água, melhor. Torço para que não haja desastres pessoais. Temos que estar todos em alerta.

Edit: Sistema ou família Balduina. Já foi nomeada.


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Certo Luper. Só que voltamos a cair no erro de tirar conclusões e comparar com o passado situações que ainda não ocorreram, tal como aqui há poucos dias nalgumas saídas houvesse quem a propósito da Andreia recordasse o temporal de 1941 ou quem já se atreva a calcular anomalias mensais incluindo já nas contas a precipitação que ainda só existe num modelo algures a muitas horas.
> 
> As conclusões tiram-se no final. Por exemplo, a depressão anterior não passou dos 989/990hPa em território continental, os ventos foram uma sombra do que chegou a ser previsto, não só porque a pressão não baixou tanto como chegou a aparecer nalgumas saídas, mas também porque os gradientes isobáricos eram pequenos, etc,etc.
> 
> ...



Já estás mais seguro?

Eu estou pregado ao chão para não voar


----------



## kikofra (16 Abr 2008 às 17:31)

quando e que saem as previsoes para 23 e 24?


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

kikofra disse:


> quando e que saem as previsoes para 23 e 24?



A tendencia para essa altura é para o tempo estabilizar e voltar o sol e dias amenos ou mesmo quentes tinha de tar calor nos meus anos


----------



## kikofra (16 Abr 2008 às 17:46)

miguel disse:


> A tendencia para essa altura é para o tempo estabilizar e voltar o sol e dias amenos ou mesmo quentes tinha de tar calor nos meus anos



ainda bem....


----------



## psm (17 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Para depois deste evento bem chuvoso, as antevisões para os proximos dias especialmente para depois do dia 23 será de céu limpo vento fraco de leste até ao dia 26 depois poderá haver supresa a nivel de trovoadas mas logicamente a margem de erro é enorme.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Abr 2008 às 02:20)

Pois sim: a festa não poderia  durar sempre.
Parece quase certo que a partir de 22 (terça-feira ) voltar-se-á à normalidade e estabilidade atmosféricas:
O Europeu é categórico.







O GFS embora titubeante tambem acaba por inclinar-se posteriormente para tal situação:






Pois sim : a Primavera teria que vir, não?


----------



## psm (18 Abr 2008 às 20:44)

Boa noite. 
Depois destes dias de puro inverno,vamos a seguir ter dias de sol até ao dia 27 e com temperaturas bem parecidas com o verão.


----------



## psm (19 Abr 2008 às 09:57)

Vendo agora a previsão do ecmwf para os proximos dias o nosso amigo AA vem se instalar por uns bons dias.
Com uma margem de erro enorme,talvez para o dia 30 ou 1 de maio haja alguma enterada de ar fio em altura(pois nos 500hp vai-se instalar valores de 5820 nos dias de 25 a28 de abril valores altos, para haver instabilidade nesta altura do ano,se fosse em pleno verão já seria diferente.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2008 às 00:28)

Parece que a frescura e a instabilidade rebentará os ultimos cartuchos amanhã e depois porque após tais acontecimentos parece que vem ai o tão desejado calor  pelo menos durante 3/4 dias porque após tal periodo existe muita descrepância entre os elementos  vamos lá ver no que isto dá.

Provavelmente deve estar ai a rebentar a época da trovoada  afinal estamos quase em Maio.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Abr 2008 às 08:51)

Bons dias:
-E em quase ressaca de Balduina,apaziguem-se aqueles( poucos por este tópico) que já estão fartos de tanta água e de tanto vento fresco.
De facto, com  a chegada do 25 de Abril vai haver uma revolução no tempo.
Os modelos para tal apontam e com forte segurança:

Se o GFS diz mata







O ECMWF dis esfola






Depois, lá para o final do mês  haverá indícios de uma Contra-Revolução.
Mas essa possibilidade , a esta distância , não reunirá  ainda muito "politólogo" que queira  comentar  tais desvios do "processo revolucionário em curso"  (prec) que esse sim ,aí vem.l
Em breve,  haverá Liberdade para voltarmos  aos eventos ao ar livre.


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 13:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias:
> -E em quase ressaca de Balduina,apaziguem-se aqueles( poucos por este tópico) que já estão fartos de tanta água e de tanto vento fresco.
> De facto, com  a chegada do 25 de Abril vai haver uma revolução no tempo.
> Os modelos para tal apontam e com forte segurança:
> ...





Parece mesmo que a liberdade leva a chuva






*Pressão e precipitação para as proximas 72h*

*Agora*








*12 horas*




*24 horas*







*
36horas*




*72horas*










*Grafico Pressao * A pressao vai subir nos proximos dias em todo país:

*Porto*




*Lisboa*




*Faro*


----------



## LUPER (20 Abr 2008 às 18:30)

Leva a chuva mas por poucos dias, porque a seguir ao fds vem novamente chuva e frio pra todos. Assim não há seca que resista


----------



## Brunomc (20 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

esta semana ainda vai continuar os aguaceiros e trovoadas??


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

Brunomc disse:


> esta semana ainda vai continuar os aguaceiros e trovoadas??




Penso que trovoada não deve ocorrer e os aguaceiros vao diminuir progressivamente.


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 21:16)

LUPER disse:


> Leva a chuva mas por poucos dias, porque a seguir ao fds vem novamente chuva e frio pra todos. Assim não há seca que resista



Ha de chegar o VERAO


----------



## rufer (21 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

Boas pessoal. Gostava de pedir a vossa opinião apesar de já perceber que é muito difícil a esta distância, para saber como estará o tempo nos dias 1,2,3 e 4 de Maio. É que vão realizar-se as festarolas aqui da aldeia e como é lógico, o estado do tempo influencia o que pode acontecer. Como são as festas da ascensão, este ano é muito cedo e o tempo pode estar muito instável. 

Obrigadão desde já.


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 16:00)

rufer disse:


> Boas pessoal. Gostava de pedir a vossa opinião apesar de já perceber que é muito difícil a esta distância, para saber como estará o tempo nos dias 1,2,3 e 4 de Maio. É que vão realizar-se as festarolas aqui da aldeia e como é lógico, o estado do tempo influencia o que pode acontecer. Como são as festas da ascensão, este ano é muito cedo e o tempo pode estar muito instável.
> 
> Obrigadão desde já.



O GFS long-range (não é muito certo visto ser um modelo de alcançe longo) para o dia 1 de maio

Precipitação parece que nao vai haver




O céu de pouco a muito nublado (acho)




é melhor alguem interpretar melhor estes dados...


----------



## kikofra (21 Abr 2008 às 17:00)

alguem sabe como e que ja tar o tempo em evora nos dias 23 e 24?


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe como e que ja tar o tempo em evora nos dias 23 e 24?



_Previsao freemeteo:
qua, 23 Abr 
 Céu parcialmente nublado de manhã,  parcialmente nublado com possibilidade de chuva durante o dia. Algumas nuvens durante a noite.
MAX.: 22ºC
MIN: 9ºC 
Vento:NNW a 11 km/h 
qui, 24 Abr 
 Céu parcialmente nublado.
Max: 26ºC
Minima:12ºC  
Vento: NNE  a 12 km/h _

_é comprovado pelo GFS_

Dia 23 de Abril - Precipitação:




Dia 24 de Abril - Precipitação:


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

Depois do sol no próximos dias, está tudo muito indefinido quanto à situação após Domingo...

*Os modelos divergem muito quanto ao posicionamento do Anticiclone*













*Nos ensamble do GFS então nem se fala...*









Quem nos espera ao virar da esquina, Cristina? ou Sol?



.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

Está-me a querer parecer que a depressão a Sul da Gronelândia ainda nos vai dar "molho"  pelo menos alguma amanhã com alguma chuva fraca no norte e muitas nuvens no resto do país e prolongando-se durante os dias seguintes.


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2008 às 23:58)

Amanha ainda um dia embrulhado sim...mas depois só vejo sol e calor!! no fim de semana temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC quinta já se nota o ar quente


----------



## LUPER (22 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

miguel disse:


> Amanha ainda um dia embrulhado sim...mas depois só vejo sol e calor!! no fim de semana temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC quinta já se nota o ar quente



Eu vejo temperaturas nos 25 aqui pra cima até Domingo, depois vejo uma entrada de norte fria, será? Em Maio?


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Abr 2008 às 06:37)

LUPER disse:


> Eu vejo temperaturas nos 25 aqui pra cima até Domingo, depois vejo uma entrada de norte fria, será? Em Maio?



Bons dias:
-Totalmente de acordo.Depois de alguma chuva , hoje e de um modo geral fraca, confinada às regiões do Norte e Centro virá o sol e consigo ,uma acentuada subida das temperaturas em especial nas regiões do interior ,até Domingo.
Aqui no litoral norte não deverão ultrapassar os 25º mas no interior centro/sul poder-se-á chegar já muito perto dos 30º.
Depois de Domingo começa alguma divergência nos modelos como adiantou já o Minho :enquanto o GFS aponta para  uma ulterior descida dos valores da temperaturas e para uma entrada de Maio à Maio (com aguaceiros e trovoadas)uma vez que coloca uma depressão a Oeste/Sudoeste da Península,
o ECMWF embora também apontando para descida generalizada dos valores da tempª, aponta para a continuação de tempo seco já que a massa de ar de trajecto continental (Nordeste) continuaria em virtude da posição do Anticiclone Açoreano a Noroeste da nossa  Península.
Mas , e como sempre, a esta distância as certezas esbarram na volatilidade de inúmeros factores,o mais aconselhável  será  não fazer grandes conjecturas e falar do que é mais certo e seguro.
E certo, certo é (será) este cheirinho a Verão que aí vem e que mais significado  irá ter depois de tantos e tantos dias com precipitações bem acima das médias para este mês de Abril  do Minho ao Algarve, neste cantinho português.
Que brotem os cravos de Abril e quem puder, que disfrute ao ar livre e em Liberdade este mini-Verão anunciado.


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

Bom, um solzinho e calor aproxima-se certamente (e venha claro, que sabe bem!) mas é de lembrar que hoje ainda será um dia de alguma precipitação que pode mesmo ser intensa no norte do País:

Imagem do gfs run das 0z:






Antes do bronzeador, nada mais hidratante que água dos céus


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Calorzinho para os próximos dias aproveitem enquanto o chão dá uva  :assobio:


----------



## LUPER (23 Abr 2008 às 00:35)

Os modelos já começaram a retirar calor, onde já era pouco. Vamos assim assistir na sexta feira, ao pico deste evento intermedio, sendo que a próxima semana deverá ser fresca em geral.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2008 às 00:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calorzinho para os próximos dias aproveitem enquanto o chão dá uva  :assobio:




Pois...pois.
Perante a unanimidade dos modelos que apontou com veemência para este chão que vai dar uvas, sempre pensei que fosse o Verão a fazer a sua 1ª  prospecção para se instalar ,quando afinal,há sinais que não vai ser nenhuma prospecção,nem sequer uma visita de estudo, mas sim uma visita de médico.
O Calorzinho vem efectivamente visitar-nos.
Mas apenas isso: uma visita.
A partir de 28 (segunda) parece começar a desenhar-se importantes advecções de nordeste no Atlântico Norte ,outra vez.









Este é o UKMO a dizer, mas o GFS e o ECMWF, tocam na mesma orquestra.
A partir daí, os senhores modelos obviamente divergem:
-Para vários cenários.
Mas nenhum para a continuação deste calorzinho que por ora, aí vem.
Há que disfrutar ,e pois que o disfrutem, que irá coincidir com um fim-de-semana com bónus.Mais um dia.
Dia da Liberdade de  podermos passá-lo intramuros,mas também se assim o desejar-mos aproveitar-mos as uvas que brotam do chão...


----------



## rbsmr (23 Abr 2008 às 17:58)

Viva!

Alguém me pode esclarecer o que significa as linhas e valores que assinalei nesta carta de superfície (para Domingo - 27/04/08) 
Apenas sei que o 564 traz calor e o 546 frio!






Obrigado!

EDIT:
Ainda bem que o calor só nos vem fazer uma visita: temos ainda o Verão todo pela frente (preferencialmente igual ao de 2007)   :assobio:


----------



## psm (23 Abr 2008 às 19:02)

As linhas que estão no mapa de superfície, são também linhas de altitude dos 500 milibares,numa das setas é a dos 5640 e na outra seta é a dos 5460, que são chamadas isoípas, são valores que representam curvas de nivel onde os 500 milibares serão traçados ,mas aqui neste modelo apresentado está de uma forma muito generalista


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

O calor parece que está a ser cada vez mais apertado e empurrado para o periodo entre dia 24 a 26 para variar 3 dias de calorzinho e chega e com alguma pseudo-nortada há mistura  vá aproveitem para suar que depois ninguém sabe quando voltarão a suar tão cedo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Sinto-me confuso   :assobio: os pinguins vão dominar o mundo...só sou eu a reparar em tal incongruência ??


----------



## LUPER (23 Abr 2008 às 23:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinto-me confuso   :assobio: os pinguins vão dominar o mundo...só sou eu a reparar em tal incongruência ??



Efectivamente, o que à partida era para muita gente aqui o inicio do Verão, não é mais do que um breve periodo de 3 dias de sol e temperaturas agradáveis, que imediatamente darão lugar a uma nortada potente e duradora.


----------



## Stinger (24 Abr 2008 às 00:38)

Que venha a nortada agora e que no verao nos deixe em paz com inumeras vagas de calor a rondar os 40 graus sem vento algum


----------



## Thomar (24 Abr 2008 às 00:47)

Stinger disse:


> Que venha a nortada agora e que no verao nos deixe em paz com inumeras vagas de calor a rondar os 40 graus sem vento algum



Sim, analisando as previsões segundo o freemeteo, para vários sitios do país o vento vai soprar de Norte ou de NO, com alguma intensidade a partir do fim-de-semana, (ex: Lisboa 35km/h), por isso, que venha agora a nortada para podermos aproveitar o verão 2008 melhor que o do ano passado, que para além das nortadas, foi bem fresco, pelo menos nas minhas férias no algarve, tive dias e noites bem desagradáveis!


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Abr 2008 às 03:03)

Boas Noites:
-Antes das nortadas que ainda estarão distantes,antes de mais ,aí está uma alteração ( revolução) no estado do tempo, coincidente com o feriado respectivo.
Se nos últimos 15 dias, Abril jorrou água,
nos próximos ,Abril  que bem chorou, agora vai rir.
Até Domingo,de sorriso estampado,abril segue o seu ciclo.
E como Abril ,ora chora ora ri,
prá semana , que venham as nortadas.
Antes agora,que no Verão e
Abril sem muito chorar, irá concerteza franzir...


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

Peço opinião aos entendidos para esta situação:

GFS run 6z (Domingo)






Possível instabilidade com aquelas trovoadas "quentes" de fim de tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

vitamos disse:


> Peço opinião aos entendidos para esta situação:
> 
> Possível instabilidade com aquelas trovoadas "quentes" de fim de tarde




Possivelmente será isso aliás o potencial tem vindo a aumentar cada vez mais  eu já mal vejo calor isto deve ser das oculos preciso de um upgrade se ontem se resumia a 3 dias hoje resume-se a 2   se alguém conhecer um serviço de reboques baratos a ver se os contactamos para rebocar o calor até cá se não nada feito


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2008 às 19:23)

O enxerto na temperatura está a ser cada vez mais acentudado graças á nossa amiga NORTADA


----------



## Nuno (24 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Isto anda tudo maluco! Aonde esta a nortada para o fds? No domingo certo? Amanha, e sábado vao ser dias bastantes agradáveis com vento fraco oh nulo durante alguns períodos. Alias eu nao sei porque é que quando ah calor as pessoas nao falão: Agora sim temos calor mas para semana vem frio, mas nao é lg a destrupar as coisas, sinceramente cada vez que venho aqui e leio estes comentários sem nexo algum, enfim é o que temos. Amanha é praia e sábado também, domingo é calor e vento e dai? É mau? Vivão um dia de cada vez e nao vivão na ilusão e expectativas criadas por vocês mesmo, façam uma analise adequada e verdadeira pois nao se esqueçam que isto é um fórum publico e vem muita gente ver as nossas previsões, mas a quem compete dizer ou nao o que vai acontecer certeficadamente é o instituto de meteorologia.


----------



## Nuno (24 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

E ja agora desde quando o freemeteo é um site com qualidade e de confiança? Para mim nunca foi e é por isso que ja nao consta nos meus favoritos, mas enfim vocês só põe aqui o que lhe convém.


----------



## Nuno (24 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

WINDGURU Isto sim é um site de bastante confiança mas muita mesma.
O vento anda nas vossas cabeças mas só dexe a terra domingo


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2008 às 02:20)

Nuno disse:


> E ja agora desde quando o freemeteo é um site com qualidade e de confiança? Para mim nunca foi e é por isso que ja nao consta nos meus favoritos, mas enfim vocês só põe aqui o que lhe convém.




Claro que o  Freemeteo é fraquinho.
Também não faz parte , obviamente das minhas consultas.
Mas,não entendi essa coisa do vocês?
Como forum publico que o é,
a minha participação é aqui perfeitamente individual,
não sabendo nada, mesmo nada da vida privada,
de  tantos que eu já sei (ler) por aqui.
Acho que o colectivo aqui é mesmo e só, a soma das partes.
Não haverá lugar para os  "vocês"...
Acrescento:quem participa e/ou quem nos visita saberá a destrinça.
Elegerá as suas consultas e/ou participará como quiser  .
Mas  aproveitando o balanço,confesso o quão  às vezes é desanimador,
mas, e haverá sempre um mas,
como espaço de intercâmbio do saber e de afinidades,outras vezes é seguramente encorajador.

Voltando ao tópico :
-Não...
Ao redor da minha cabeça agora ,não irá soprar vento algum:
-Este mini-Verão deste fim de semana há muito que está anunciado...
A semana que o sucederá, também já tem contornos bem nítidos:
Regresso das temperaturas para valores mais baixos e 
Primavera tímida de regresso.
Chuvas? A haver, muito poucas e só a norte...
Para já, para já , o vento leste por aqui, acaba de chegar...
Vem cá passar o prolongado fim de semana...



Chuvas ?


----------



## psm (25 Abr 2008 às 08:33)

Bom dia 
Ao ver as previsões dos vários modelos matemáticos(ecmwf,gfs,fnmoc)irá se constatar que o gfs continua manter a tendencia que vem vindo a mostrar,nortada moderada e para o fim da previsão a formação da depressão de origem termica.Quanto ao ecmwf á uma grande mudança este dá uma entrada de ar de origem polar modificado, que deverá dar aguaceiros moderados a norte de portugal e mais fracos para o resto de portugal, isto no dia 30 de abril, depois irá haver a mudança radical, tudo devido a posição da depressão que nos afectou de uma maneira "suave",e que se vai situar a oeste da Irlanda e com ela vai estar associado um extenso vale em altitude que se projecta  até aos Açores,o que devido a posição do respectivo vale, vai contribuir para que no continente português se formar uma componente de SW no dia 3 de maio,que dará alguma chuva.

A ver qual dos modelos mantem as previsões.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2008 às 08:36)

Bons dias
-E em plena manhã de Verão,poder-se-á pensar quanto tempo o tempo assim irá ficar.
A previsão do I.M. já aponta para significativa descida das temperaturas para domingo e até alguma chuva fraca para o norte lá para segunda.
Para meados da semana que vem, a unanimidade dos modelos é avassaladora:

















Depressão centrada ao sul das Ilhas Britânicas e que continuará a influenciar/afectar mais a norte que a sul continental com  tempo fresco e ventoso de volta e até alguma chuva .
Depois e como sempre acontece a alguma distância os modelos disparam na diversidade...
Pois é:- ainda é Abril, ainda falta tempo para o tempo de Verão por cá se instalar.
Por isso, hoje e amanhã haverá que aproveitar esta visitinha do sol e do calor.


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 09:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias
> -E em plena manhã de Verão,poder-se-á pensar quanto tempo o tempo assim irá ficar.
> A previsão do I.M. já aponta para significativa descida das temperaturas para domingo e até alguma chuva fraca para o norte lá para segunda.
> Para meados da semana que vem, a unanimidade dos modelos é avassaladora:
> ...


É Abril nos ultimos dias, porque Maio irá comçar frio, chuvoso e ventoso, vamos lá ver até onde o frio e vento conseguem entrar dentro de Maio.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

Estamos em que mês  ISO 0 a descer tão baixo  queres ver que ainda vai gear em Maio  e nevar na Serra da Estrela.

O calor não passa do Golfo de Cádiz e se passa é de forma ilegal se o ano passado eu já desconfiava que ele não tinha passaporte este ano decididamente não tem mesmo


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 14:14)

Nova experiência, embora sem garantia de continuidade.


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos em que mês  ISO 0 a descer tão baixo  queres ver que ainda vai gear em Maio  e nevar na Serra da Estrela.



Calmex... não é assim tão raro no mês de Maio a iso 0 vir assim tão abaixo, pode não acontecer todos os anos, mas acontece. Há uns 4 ou 5 anos, até tive o Pico Ruivo com neve no mês de Maio!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 14:35)

Rog disse:


> Calmex... não é assim tão raro no mês de Maio a iso 0 vir assim tão abaixo, pode não acontecer todos os anos, mas acontece. Há uns 4 ou 5 anos, até tive o Pico Ruivo com neve no mês de Maio!



Sim a minha avo já me disse que havia neve em Trás dos Montes com alguma frequencia em fins de Maio mas isto á uns 50 anos  naquela épica época em que o clima era clima não era aquecimento global...


----------



## rbsmr (25 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim a minha avo já me disse que havia neve em Trás dos Montes com alguma frequencia em fins de Maio mas isto á uns 50 anos  naquela épica época em que o clima era clima não era aquecimento global...



Aqui o pessoal é como outros que tantas vezes invoca o diabo que acabam por vê-lo!!!

Vamos ver se assim é! E espero que sim... Venha a chuvinha e um bocadinho de frio. 
Carta para terça-feira!

http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs120.htm


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim a minha avo já me disse que havia neve em Trás dos Montes com alguma frequencia em fins de Maio mas isto á uns 50 anos  naquela épica época em que o clima era clima não era aquecimento global...



Estamos a verificar modelos em concreto, não a falar do aquecimento global...
E falei em uns 5 anos atrás.. não 50!
Numa rápida pesquisa encontrei estas datas com iso 0 perto ou sobre a Península Ibérica, em datas relativamente recentes:


----------



## Minho (25 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

Possibilidade remota de alguma trovoada esporádica aqui pelo NW. 
Pelo menos dará para ver algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.






Os amigos do Meteogalicia apontam isso...



> Persiste a influencia anticiclónica durante o sábado, con ceos con nubes de tipo medio e alto. *Pola tarde medrará nubosidade
> de evolución no interior, con posibilidade de chuvascos treboentos*. As temperaturas mínimas experimentarán un ascenso entre
> lixeiro e moderado, mentres que as máximas continuarán sen cambios ou en lixeiro descenso. Os ventos soprarán frouxos, de
> dirección variable.


(C)http://www.meteogalicia.es/


Embora o Estofex não alimente muitas esperanças...









> ... NW Spain ...
> 
> Despite subsidence and strong capping there are some signals for initiation along the mountains N / NW of Madrid due to strong diabatic heating *but confidence is too low that more than an isolated thunderstorm will develop so no area was highlighted.* There exists no severe thunderstorm risk.



(C)http://www.estofex.org/


A ver vamos....


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Abr 2008 às 03:41)

Quando ainda não está dimensionada a afectação cá pela Ibéria,da depressão que ir-se-á instalar pelas ilhas britânicas no início da próxima semana e que irá terminar com este episódio extemporâneo de Verão ,
quando ainda quedam dúvidas sobre a sua expansão a latitudes mais a sul,
curiosamente, eis que surge uma afinidade dos modelos,mais adiante,
afiançando-nos desde já , que o próximo fim de semana ,com feriado de permeio( 1º Maio),voltará o veraneio.
Já não será a 1ª vez, que haverá mais certezas  adiante, que as que estão defronte.
Entender-se-ão as especificidades.
Mas ainda assim,tal não será lógico:
A fiabilidade vai diminuindo à medida que avançamos no tempo.
Como tal,para já,este Verão efémero, como estava previsto,
sem surpresas , ir-se-á despedir .
Veremos se o seu regresso será assim para tão breve como o anunciado pelos modelos que por ora  o desenham...


----------



## LUPER (26 Abr 2008 às 09:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> Quando ainda não está dimensionada a afectação cá pela Ibéria,da depressão que ir-se-á instalar pelas ilhas britânicas no início da próxima semana e que irá terminar com este episódio extemporâneo de Verão ,
> quando ainda quedam dúvidas sobre a sua expansão a latitudes mais a sul,
> curiosamente, eis que surge uma afinidade dos modelos,mais adiante,
> afiançando-nos desde já , que o próximo fim de semana ,com feriado de permeio( 1º Maio),voltará o veraneio.
> ...



Se bem entendi, achas que é mais lógico o bom tempo no proximo fds, do que o frio para esta semana que vai entrar? Pessoalmente e analisando os ensembles e as suas manhas, diria que iremos ter chuva, ainda que fraca, e neve acima dos 1400m no norte e centro, durante toda a semana, inclusive no 1º de Maio. Já para o próximo fds própriamente dito, tudo indica que iremos ter a continuação do mesmo padrão, ou seja, chuva e frio. Mas claro isto é apenas 1 previsão.


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

será que nos devemos fiar nisto?


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

Previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2008 às 20:03)

E lá se vai o calor pela pia abaixo  amanhã iremos ter quedas de temperatura que variam entre os 3ºC e 8ºC  viva o ventinho de norte.


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Abr 2008 às 20:29)

é verdade o calor vai nos deixar por dias, e  ao que parece maio começa chuvoso e frio, será que vamos ter aquelas típicas trovoadas??


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

A Madeira encontra-se em alerta amarelo devido às temperaturas elevadas esperadas para amanhã domingo


----------



## Gongas (27 Abr 2008 às 00:33)

Será que já há alguma tendencia a partir de 5f dia 2 de maio? é o inicio da queima das fitas em coimbra.


----------



## iceworld (27 Abr 2008 às 02:18)

A tradição é que chova durante a queima!! 
Mas também me lembro de algumas com muito calor 
A ver vamos se com o estender da queima para 9 dias não irá dar para tudo


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2008 às 07:11)

Bons dias:
-Não haverá grandes dúvidas sobre a evolução do estado do tempo aqui no  Continente  até ao feriado do dia 1 .
Os modelos estão em grande sintonia:







O GFS não difere em quase nada de outros modelos de referência .
Uma  depressão centrada inicialmente  a sul/sudoeste das Ilhas Britânicas ,quase estacionária durante 48/72 horas irá afectar vastas regiões do Oeste Europeu e também o  norte/noroeste peninsular com  circulação oceânica,ora de NW ,ora de Oeste e que trará consigo para essas regiões alguma chuva de um modo geral fraca.
A partir do dia 2 começam as divergências dos modelos.
Enquanto o ECMWF e o UKMO, por exemplo apontam para o enchimento da referida depressão e posterior aparecimento do Anticiclone,o que traria consigo o reaparecimento do tempo seco e subida das temperaturas,
o GFS embora também "fazendo encher" a dita depressão não "vê" nenhum Anticiclone a impôr-se ,colocando a Península numa espécie de pântano barométrico em que não é carne nem é peixe o que em Maio muitas vezes será sinónimo de instabilidade convectiva.
Amanhã ,talvez já hajam mais sinais concretos sobre o que nos reserva o tempo depois do 1º de Maio.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

Será que a frescura e a humidade irão predurar ou o calor irá fazer uma nova investida a partir de dia 2  aposto mais no frio e alguma chuva.


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que a frescura e a humidade irão predurar ou o calor irá fazer uma nova investida a partir de dia 2  aposto mais no frio e alguma chuva.




é, eu também aposto na chuva e no frio


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 15:16)




----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 19:53)

meteograma porto esta semana:




Amanha 12h nuvens e precipitação


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Abr 2008 às 23:16)

Ora bem, depois de 3 dias com temperaturas Primaveris (e já com um cheirinho de Verão também!), aproxima-se uma semana frescota e com alguma chuva À mistura...Segundo o GFS, apesar ainda da grande distância verifica-se que para o inicio da proxima semana podemos esperar as primeiras trovoadas da época! Vamos ver a evolução da situação e como se vai distribuir o panorama...!
Uma boa semana para todos!


----------



## rbsmr (27 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Aiii são maravilhosas as cartas de superfície para as 120 horas!





Shot at 2008-04-27


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

Alguma festa de instabilidade nos Açores que poderá chegar ao continente vamos lá ver como as coisas se desenrolam nos próximos dias 

É engraçado que a instabilidade na Europa de leste apenas se singe ao países de da EX-URSS não vai além da fronteira com a Russia.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2008 às 12:41)

Boa Tarde:
-A semana  que ora começa vai caracterizar-se aqui no Continente,por uma diferença significativa entre o Norte e o Sul.
Assim, enquanto a norte e até quinta-feira é esperada alguma chuva de um modo geral fraca ,algum vento norte/noroeste moderado e noites de novo fresquinhas, no sul, apesar de um tempo aqui e além cinzento e em nada semelhante ao do final da semana transacta, escapará em princípio, às chuvas ainda que fracas e às noites frescas . 
Depois com o deslocamento do centro depressionário das ilhas britânicas   para sudoeste o Continente ficará sob uma corrente fraca de Sudoeste e em que será de novo o Noroeste Continental eventualmente o mais afectado em possíveis pricipitações até domingo e com subida ligeira das temperaturas e até aqui há mais ou menos consenso entre os modelos.
A partir de segunda 05.05 cada um dispara em antagónicas direcções:
E para dar apenas dois exemplos:
Se o ECMWF faz instalar o Anticlone da Escandinávia à Madeira que nos traria tempo seco e estável  com tempªs normais para a época






o GFS , nosso amigo aponta para uma próxima semana de trovoadas e todos sabemos que Maio que não tenha trovoada não dá coisa estimada:






É sempre assim.Quanto mais nos aventuramos na previsão
mais dúvidas e incertezas haverão.
Neste caso, eu preferiria que o GFS tivesse razão.


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 14:00)

Previsão a 24h:


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2008 às 18:01)

Eu não apostaria para frios até porque temos esta semana até ao feriado com um tempo mais fresco mas com muito pouca chuva e apenas no Norte e Centro, mas depois tudo indica que a temperatura sobe até ao domingo para valores de novo perto e acima dos 30ºC depois parece se vislumbrar para a próxima semana condições muito boas para aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2008 às 18:54)

nimboestrato disse:


> É sempre assim.Quanto mais nos aventuramos na previsão
> mais dúvidas e incertezas haverão.
> Neste caso, eu preferiria que o GFS tivesse razão.



Mas da manhã para a tarde os seus trambolhões são enormes.
E se de manhã as trovoadas e aguaceiros estavam garantidos para a semana que vem, agora de tarde já tudo se alterou e o GFS acompanha já a generalidade dos modelos numa previsão de tempo estável e anticiclónico.
Aliás, como  o Miguel já referiu aqui, a temperatura começará a subir já na quinta/sexta e retiraram nas ultimas actualizações a pouca precipitação então prevista para o Noroeste.
O que equivale a dizer ,ao que tudo indica que,as trovoadas de Maio podem esperar... 
Também o mês ainda estará a começar...
E amanhã quem sabe, outras portas (outras previsões)se abrirão.
Como de costume ,à distância de uma semana quantos trambolhões e reviravoltas os modelos dão?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Bom, fazendo uma análise aos modelos a situação será a seguinte no Algarve a temperatura descerá para 22ºC até 5ªfeira, a partir de 6ªfeira a temperatura subirá para os 27ºC- 28ºC, por tanto mais um fim de semana a projectar-se quente e bom para a praia, a partir do dia 5 de Maio existe a probabilidade para a ocorrência de trovoadas especialmente junto à fronteira das regiões do centro e sul e depois mais no Algarve, mas tudo é tão distante que até lá muita coisa muda.


----------



## RTC (29 Abr 2008 às 12:52)

Boa tarde a todos.

Actualmente e de acordo com as cartas mais recentes, já se pode prever como vai ser o fim de semana que aí se aproxima?


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2008 às 13:53)

Atendendo às previsões dos nossos vizinhos do AEMET iremos ter de novo dias de primavera (pelo menos no centro e sul), não tão quentes como no fds passado e com um pouco mais de nuvens aqui pelo norte. Qualquer perturbação que afecte o norte não será em princípio com grande intensidade.




> Día 1 de mayo: La borrasca de las Islas Británicas, probablemente, seguirá afectando, aunque de forma más ligera, a las Comunidades del noroeste peninsular, *con lluvias débiles en Galicia y que podrían afectar también a otros puntos del noroeste peninsular* y a Cataluña. Intervalos nubosos en el resto del tercio norte peninsular y predominio de poco nuboso en el resto del país.* Las temperaturas iniciarán un ascenso ligero o moderado en todas las Comunidades.*
> 
> Días 2, 3 y 4 de mayo: Es probable que predomine el tiempo anticiclónico en todo el país, con cielos poco nubosos o despejados en general, salvo en el extremo noroeste peninsular, donde es posible que se mantengan los cielos con intervalos nubosos. *Las temperaturas ascenderán moderadamente respecto a los días previos*. *El día 4 es posible que el extremo de un sistema frontal afecte al noroeste peninsular, con precipitaciones, en general, débiles*.


(C) http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/predicciones/2008puentemayo


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 14:20)




----------



## rbsmr (29 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

Segundo esta carta parece tudo muito incerto, excepto para as regiões do Sul que serão caracterizadas por temperaturas, como já apontaram, para a casa dos 27ºC+-. Assim parece que o trânsito, em Lisboa, vai de ser de rumo ao Algarve. 

Quanto às regiões do Norte e Centro parece existir uma incógnita, dependendo da evolução da frente fria associada à depressão junto às ilhas britânicas. De destacar as linhas de instabilidade a noroeste da costa portuguesa.

(agradecia opiniões sobre a forma como realizei a leitura da carta de superfície)







Shot at 2008-04-29


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2008 às 17:02)

rbsmr disse:


> Segundo esta carta parece tudo muito incerto, excepto para as regiões do Sul que serão caracterizadas por temperaturas, como já apontaram, para a casa dos 27ºC+-. Assim parece que o trânsito, em Lisboa, vai de ser de rumo ao Algarve.
> 
> Quanto às regiões do Norte e Centro parece existir uma incógnita, dependendo da evolução da frente fria associada à depressão junto às ilhas britânicas. De destacar as linhas de instabilidade a noroeste da costa portuguesa.
> 
> (agradecia opiniões sobre a forma como realizei a leitura da carta de superfície)



Parece-me sem dúvida uma análise por demais correcta! A incógnita será a posição das linhas de instabilidade e que terão influência directa no tempo sobretudo nas regiões mais a norte. Mas a diferença penso eu que será mais chuvisco menos chuvisco (opinião pessoal). Nada de muito entusiasmante parece vir para este fim de semana (nem muito sol nem muita chuva).


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Abr 2008 às 17:39)

Boas tardes:
-O que parece desde já claro é a subida da temperatura em especial nas regiões do interior centro e sul a partir do dia 1.
Depois se cairá ou não alguma precipitação até domingo no Noroeste Continental irá depender de até que forma o Anticiclone no Mediterrâneo funcionará como cabal bloqueio ao avanço das sucessivas frentes associadas à depressão, bem activa por sinal,que se irá desenvolver a Sudoeste da Islândia.
Ainda assim ,ao que parece, o máximo que poderá chegar cá será chuva fraca ou chuvisco no sítio do costume (Minho e Douro Litoral);
mas basta um ligeiro movimento de todo o sistema mais para norte para nem aqui haver precipitações e todo o Continente ter um fim de semana prolongado seco e com temperaturas em gradual subida.
Depois de domingo ,há conformidade nos modelos e aí o tempo anticiclónico
instalar-se-á...


----------



## Nuno (29 Abr 2008 às 18:32)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boas tardes:
> -O que parece desde já claro é a subida da temperatura em especial nas regiões do interior centro e sul a partir do dia 1.
> Depois se cairá ou não alguma precipitação até domingo no Noroeste Continental irá depender de até que forma o Anticiclone no Mediterrâneo funcionará como cabal bloqueio ao avanço das sucessivas frentes associadas à depressão, bem activa por sinal,que se irá desenvolver a Sudoeste da Islândia.
> Ainda assim ,ao que parece, o máximo que poderá chegar cá será chuva fraca ou chuvisco no sítio do costume (Minho e Douro Litoral);
> ...



Muito bem, assim esta bem, uma boa analise, verdadeira e concreta, tudo sem  exageros nem imaginações, boa analise


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

o ECM se se confirma vai ser só uma ventania agradavel vinda de Norte que virá para ai


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2008 às 20:28)

Tal como o nimboestrato assinalou dias anticlónicos parecem que se avizinham tanto pelo ECM como pelo GFS.

No Domingo, aparentemente, será um dia excelente para calibrar a pressão das nossas estações meteorológicas dada a grande calmaria barométrica que está prevista.














Os ensembles também apontam para alguma convergência para valores normais para a época.


----------



## LUPER (29 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

Minho disse:


> Tal como o nimboestrato assinalou dias anticlónicos parecem que se avizinham tanto pelo ECM como pelo GFS.
> 
> No Domingo, aparentemente, será um dia excelente para calibrar a pressão das nossas estações meteorológicas dada a grande calmaria barométrica que está prevista.
> 
> ...



É impressão minha ou o ecm mudou radicalmente, se sim o gfs das 18 vai já reflectir isso um pouco.


----------



## tsunami (29 Abr 2008 às 21:54)

O meteo.pt, dava aguaceiros fracos, penso eu, acabou de cair uma bela chuvada aqui na Granja, foi pena só durar 1 min e 30 seg.

Mas, já foi qualquer coisa.


----------



## apassosviana (29 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

eis o anticlone de domingo: 1022hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Aqui está um cenário que é particularmente esquesito essencialmente devido há época do ano em que estamos  uma ISO isolada


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Abr 2008 às 06:25)

Minho disse:


> No Domingo, aparentemente, será um dia excelente para calibrar a pressão das nossas estações meteorológicas dada a grande calmaria barométrica que está prevista.[/IMG]



Bem observado, oh Minho.
Eu acrescentaria: Domingo e Segunda.
Com efeito, as previsões continuam a apontar para essa  calmaria barométrica de Londres a Faro,com passagem por Paris, Madrid, Porto e Lisboa.
A Pressão vai ser mais ou menos a mesma em toda a Europa Ocidental.
Embora lá calibrar a pressão das nossas estações ,por que às vezes aparecem aqui uns valores um pouco distantes da realidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 11:59)

É impressão minha ou o calor está gradualmente a ser retirado  

Para variar serão dois ou três dias de alguma amenidade e depois puff


----------



## LUPER (30 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou o calor está gradualmente a ser retirado
> 
> Para variar serão dois ou três dias de alguma amenidade e depois puff



É isso mesmo, 2 ou 3 dias de sol e calor depois, voltamos a este tempo que agora assistimos. Mas para já vamos aproveitanto esta frescura, que irá desaguar em 3 dias de sol e calor.


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2008 às 14:02)




----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

não deveriam abrir um tópico para previsões MAIO 2008? é que estas previsões já não fazem sentido ser neste tópico, digo eu


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Abr 2008 às 20:19)

squidward disse:


> não deveriam abrir um tópico para previsões MAIO 2008? é que estas previsões já não fazem sentido ser neste tópico, digo eu




acho que é a partir de amanha que isso irá suceder


----------

